#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-19
<cyberanger> wrst: thanks for the pings (man you really mean it when you said you'd just send things my way ;-))
<cyberanger> how's it going night owls
<cyberanger> Unit193: ^
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu_: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/tennessee.team/157/detail/ Anything for the agenda?
<Unit193> cyberanger: But I'm not awake!
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu_: Funny thing is if I keep missing meetings due to my current conflict, I'm furthering ubuntu in town in the process, making it a weird conflict
<cyberanger> Unit193: sorry to hear that
 * cyberanger hands Unit193 a can of Nos to help with that
<cyberanger> (was going to give you a red bull, but wasn't sure if you could type & fly, figured it'd sorta be like texting & driving ;-))
<cyberanger> Unit193: how's it going
<Unit193> Not the worst... Few things that I find odd and one thing IRL that's not good at all
<Unit193> How about you?
<cyberanger> Unit193: multitasking (based on the long time for a reply, badly) but doing pretty good
<cyberanger> busy saturday with a county fair
<wrst> cyberanger: I do what I can :)
<cyberanger> wrst: lol,true
<wrst> good morning cyberanger
<cyberanger> wrst: good indeed
 * cyberanger looks at the clock, still desiring to be a night owl, wondering what this "morning" is
<wrst> :)
<Xpistos> What up peeps
<Xpistos> cAPO!
<Xpistos> Let's all say a little prayer for X to get this new job!
<wrst> Xpistos: cool
<wrst> or not...
<Xpistos> Sorry updating VBox
<wrst> so cool Xpistos :)
<Xpistos> thank you
<Xpistos> I got the job
<Unit193> Awesome! Congrats! What one was it again?
<wrst> awesome pace_t_zulu!
<wrst> uhh awesome Xpistos
<pace_t_zulu> wrst:
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: not that you aren't awesome and all :)
<pace_t_zulu> yea... you caught it
<pace_t_zulu> haha
<pace_t_zulu> that's the truth
<wrst> ha ha
<Xpistos> it is with Symphony Systems for BMC. Tier 2 support for a program called BladeLogic. they wanted someone with Linux and Database expeience
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: singariteeria
<Xpistos> But
<Xpistos> They are trying to lowball me
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: i know the company i'm working with is looking for good network guys
<Xpistos> efaristo
<Xpistos> pace_t_zulu: as far as network, I am more a work in progress
<Xpistos> well, to be fair, I am a work in progress in general
<Xpistos> If they don't mind some ramping up time,..
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: we are all works in progress
<Xpistos> I am just done here. I am the whipping boy and I get no support what so ever
<pace_t_zulu> what is the job title
<Xpistos> Here or the potential
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: how bout both
<pace_t_zulu> :_
<pace_t_zulu> :)
<Xpistos> Not sure about the new place
<Xpistos> but here I am a Network Support Specialist
<pace_t_zulu> cool
<Xpistos> But I do web maintaince
<Xpistos> virus removal
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: we do a lot of that
<Xpistos> email
<Xpistos> it is a bit absurd
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: i understand - your responsibilities are way beyond you job title
<Xpistos> They say, "If we need to change the toilet paper, the CEO will do it." But You can imagine how often that happens
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: that's something that was wrong with my previous job
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: yea the old "Do graduate students empty the trash?"
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: the real answer is "no" ... but in the boss' mind its "yes"
<Xpistos> She my problem is I want to help the company I am with in any way I can
<Xpistos> but
<Xpistos> here it is very much like ... well Xpistos has done that before
<Xpistos> Plus I want to work closer to church so I can move to Franklin/Brentwood area
<Xpistos> if Atiba is looking for network then I will give them a lookie see
<Xpistos> pace_t_zulu: so I guess you are prettier than the two most recent hires?
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: couldn't say ... only met one
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: not sure why you're asking me if i'm prettier than the rest....
<Xpistos> only yours has a picture
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: no guarantees about hiring here ... but i am happy here
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: oh, i think perhaps i'm the first one they've done a picture with
<Xpistos> no prob. I will give them alook see
<Xpistos> Wow, that group must be hideous
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: do you have a resume handy?
<Xpistos> Just kidding
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: they're all better looking than me :)
<Xpistos> lol
<Xpistos> Uhm career builder? but I can get it for you
<Juzzy> <Xpistos> it is with Symphony Systems for BMC. Tier 2 support for a program called BladeLogic. they wanted someone with Linux and Database expeience
<Juzzy> nice, they are hiring bladelogic support peeps?
<Xpistos> yes
<Juzzy> BMC is a big ass company
<Xpistos> Yep
<Xpistos> They are "home sourcing"
<Juzzy> ya, like most
<Xpistos> They are about 3k too low but we will see what happens
<Juzzy> pfft
<Juzzy> 3k isnt anyhting to balk over
<Juzzy> well
<Xpistos> when you are eating ramen everyday it is
<Juzzy> once opn a time, I remember when $3k was like 1/4th of my annual income heh
<Juzzy> yea heh
<Juzzy> well, I'm more refering to all the other things about the job
<Juzzy> the pay is just 1 of many facets
<Juzzy> I would take a $3k pay cut to work from home in a heartbeat
<Juzzy> maybe $0k
<Juzzy> $10k
<Juzzy> it's like saying, if I paid you $70k for a shitty job you'll hate
<Juzzy> or $65k for a nice boss, more fun work but shitty commute
<Juzzy> or $60k for a shitty boss and great commute
<Juzzy> or $55 for work from home, fun job, great boss
<Xpistos> pace_t_zulu: should I email it to you at haitas.com
<Juzzy> ^-- point being, money is all relative
<Juzzy> when we hired a jr linux guy, the position was for a Jr guy, we didnt have a need for a $90k sr admin
<Juzzy> the position was for $55 i think
<Juzzy> 55-60
<Juzzy> so ppl would appl for a jr job
<Juzzy> and be like "you guys dont pay enough"
<Juzzy> I'm like "no, we're paying for the position we need."
<Juzzy> but the "jr guy" rocked and took the lesser pay
<Juzzy> and 6mo later got a $10k raise
<Juzzy> actually 13k
<Juzzy> 57 -> 70
<Juzzy> but anyways
<Juzzy> http://imgur.com/gallery/GYNVc
<Xpistos> nice
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: you get my message earlier?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: no
<pace_t_zulu> i have no memos from memoserv
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-20
 * wrst looks around
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: sorry, it was a highlight here
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: If your here, I'll repeat, if your not, I'll memoserv tonight, so ping me if you are
 * cyberanger notices wrst looking around, tells him to quit sholder surfing
<Xpistos> What up peeps-es!
<Xpistos> Capo
<wrst> howdy Xpistos
<Xpistos> Time to reinstall a gateway box
<Xpistos> oh well. no job for xpistos. boo!
<cyberanger> Xpistos: same boat
<cyberanger> we'll get it, in due time
<Xpistos> I hope soon. I would like to eat
<cyberanger> Xpistos: yeah, me too
<Xpistos> lol
<Xpistos> I countered their offer and they were like well good luck
<cyberanger> ouch, well, that's probally not a huge suprise (after all, the potental canadites looking for a job is alot larger than before, they have options)
<cyberanger> still though, that hurts
<cyberanger> http://xkcd.com/953/
<cyberanger> lol
<Unit193> Those are always great...
<cyberanger> What's a 4?
<Unit193> The Sound of Drums
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-21
<Xpistos> Hey all
<Xpistos> Appearantly, the job I interviewed for wants to talk to me after I countered. So cross 'em for the kid!
<wrst> cool Xpistos
<Xpistos> I did get the medical premiums from them and they were LARGE
<wrst> ouch :\
<Xpistos> we figured x2 of what I am used to but they came out about $30 more per check
<wrst> this is something to look at : http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/windows-8-certified-computers-may-not.html
<cyberanger> wrst: may I point out a similar matter
<cyberanger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<cyberanger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<wrst> good point cyberanger
<cyberanger> people have said we couldn't play all three of those in linux, at some point in time
<wrst> yep and they work well
<wrst> well i don't know about bluray
<cyberanger> there are ways to boot ubuntu from the Vista bootloader (which is pretty much the same for windows 7) there are ways to boot from the xp bootloader
<cyberanger> granted xp isn't a UEFI bootloader, and the vista bootloader I've not used with UEFI, but point is, I bet they forget to remove some remnants of it, and probally leave the CD drive alone
<cyberanger> so there could be a way to install ubuntu and turn off the signed bootloader concern, or even reinstall the windows 8 signed bootloader
<cyberanger> get the win8 bootloader to pass off to grub2 and boot
<wrst> that makes sense I had a feeling that was some unnecessary gloom and doom
<wrst> with MS Security there is always an easy way around
<cyberanger> well, there is concern, but I've seen a lot of headbanging on a wall with problems like this (I listed dvd's due to everyone's use of them, but my T-Mobile G2 was a real puzzle to root for a long while
<cyberanger> the so called NAND lock issue, and it was beaten in a month, very low level issue, also most of us here probally use non EFI gear (I have EFI on my netbook, got peices of a computer to build, mobo is EFI or Bios, predates this so I'd be ok)
<cyberanger> now I wonder about computer builders that dual boot (lets say school or work requirement, the reason I've dealt with windows since 2006 (before that I didn't own my own rig, so I couldn't install, livecd it was))
<cyberanger> there is some things there that make me think running windows 8 would be a headache for them
<cyberanger> wrst: I'm already seeing comments that show people seeing this as a dare
<cyberanger> so, I expect dualbooting to be the only real thorn (and expect it won't be for long)
<wrst> great thing about linux generally no problem is too big
<Xpistos> Look at all the CHATTA!
<orias> lol
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-22
<chris4585> wouldn't an older computer from say 98 suck more energy than a computer from 2003 or so?
<wrst> chris4585:  i can't imagine it not
<Unit193> cyberanger: pianobar will be broken for a little bit
<chris4585> wrst, I think I got my answer
<chris4585> <Cole> I would think so, on older electronics there was a substantial discharge which would be expended and used nowhere.
<chris4585> <Cole> I believe they've upgraded diodes and capacitors enough to where the discharge is redirected and used, which means less electricity overall
<chris4585> <Cole> Also, now that I think about TV's and such.
<chris4585> <Cole> The amount of power that monitors and hardware need is substanially less
<chris4585> <Cole> On new models.
<wrst> ok cool what I was thinking but not nearly that detailed just know that most chips now are designed to be effecient also
<wrst> Cole gives out good answers chris4585 :)
<chris4585> yeah
<cyberanger> Unit193: broken how? (and currently it's working)
<Unit193> cyberanger: Try to stop it and start it again
<wrst> chris4585: you working on some old machines?
<Unit193> (i) Login... Error: Protocol incompatible. Please upgrade libpiano.
<cyberanger> Unit193: like I just did 5 minutes ago (to change out proxy settings)
<cyberanger> hrm
<cyberanger> well, luck of the draw atm I guess
<Unit193> I knew before I tried it as I'm on the right channel :D  (They are working on it now, fixed soon)
 * wrst tries to figure out what a piano has to do with proxy settings
<chris4585> I want to setup a computer to solely run irc for idlerpg
<cyberanger> Unit193: I knew cause you told me, and yet it's still running
<cyberanger> wrst: pianobar, cli pandora (as in the pandora.com music service) client
<wrst> chris4585: i have a little atom machine I run for a server and hardly notice it running on the power bill
<cyberanger> proxy is for it's network settings
<wrst> cyberanger: I play piano... but didn't know there was a linux piano
<wrst> ohhh ;)
<Unit193> It's going to work if it's still running
<chris4585> wrst, thats something I'd like to have
<Unit193> cyberanger: irc.coldfront.net/#saver2 , but pianobar guy isn't there right now
<wrst> chris4585: its pretty sweet
<wrst> it does run a little warmer than I thought but of course no fan
<wrst> and I think a lot of the heat is from the cheap-o power supply
<chris4585> ah
<Unit193> cyberanger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pithos/+bug/856035  - Launchpad bug 856035 in pithos (Ubuntu) "Need v32 protocol -- "Pandora does not support your client version"" [High,Confirmed]
<Juzzy> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?SID=u0t0f0fp58976dd0c0s701&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16820220476
<Juzzy> $7 for 4gb of laptop ram
<wrst> Juzzy: that's a good deal
<Juzzy> s'why I posted it ;)
<wrst> ha ha :)
<wrst> howdy average_guy
<average_guy> Hi wrst
<average_guy> anything exciting going on wrst?
<wrst> nope other than cyberanger got me using bitlbee average_guy
<average_guy> Wow! looks kinda awesome
<wrst> it is average_guy especially if you have an always on irc
<average_guy> I might have to check that out
<wrst> they have a server you can try it out on
<average_guy> it looks like it supports all the protocols I use
<average_guy> i've gotten so used to pidgin
<wrst> yeah average_guy i was using finch on my server but now I have everything contained in one quassel window which i like
<wrst> howdy Xpistos
<Xpistos> Got offered the new job at the sal I wanted
<Xpistos> pace_t_zulu_: Hollar at me when you get a second
<wrst> cool Xpistos!
<Xpistos> I have to let them know on Friday what I want to do
<Xpistos> Quote from Xpistos "Commisssion is spelled right! It is for more trivial types of a commission."
<Xpistos> not a lot of chatta today I guess.
<cyberanger> Xpistos: it varies, depends on how much noise we make
 * wrst makes some noise
<Xpistos> can anyone tell me why broadway is good?
<Xpistos> I can open apps in fireox yeah
<cyberanger> Xpistos: becuase it's in a city that never sleeps?
 * cyberanger wonders if that is a trick question, or am I missing something
<Xpistos> some kind of backend that allows you to run apps in a browser
<Xpistos> http://blogs.gnome.org/alexl/2011/03/15/gtk-html-backend-update/
<cyberanger> hrm...
<wrst> Xpistos: that's cool not for sure that I see a lot of use in things now but I'm sure there is a good reason :)
<Xpistos> ih
<Xpistos> So I gots me a new job after all
<Xpistos> I said no you need to give the kid more money or I walk
<Xpistos> they said don't work here is more money
<Xpistos> I said well let me talk to my peeps and I will get back with you on Friday
<Xpistos> AH messed up my own joke
<Xpistos> They said no don't WALK, here is more money
<Xpistos> damn
<wrst> more money is what you want... that's what we all want :D
<Xpistos> anybody using thunderbird know if you can export your email ala pst files in outlook?
<chris4585> anyone good with upstart in here?
<Juzzy> !
<Juzzy> who isnt?
<Juzzy> :D
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-23
<linuxman410> wrst how are u
<wrst> hmm linuxman is back to giving us a minute again
<wrst> wb chris4585
<chris4585> thanks
<wrst> chris4585: hate you had troubles but I'm loving my arch install on my desktop with nvidia
<Unit193> wrst: You're supposed to answer within 21 seconds, even you should know that!
<wrst> Unit193: I will try to do better next time :P
<Unit193> :D
 * chris4585 hisses at nvidia
<chris4585> I miss 7.10, I had almost no issues then
<wrst> hey linuxman410
<wrst> 8.04, and 10.04 were perfect for me also chris4585
<linuxman410> wrst how are ya
<chris4585> 10.04 was pretty good too I thought
<chris4585> I'm using 10.10 right now
<chris4585> I just wish video drivers and flash was way better
<wrst> chris4585: you running 64 bit?
<chris4585> nope
<wrst> hmm
<wrst> well flash sucks regardless
<chris4585> yep
<chris4585> but on windows its considerably better
<linuxman410> wrst i have another netbook for sale
<wrst> cool linuxman410
<wrst> chris4585: i have to agree there
<linuxman410> wrst it is a asus eee pc 900 with 8gb ssd running xubuntu
<wrst> cool
<chris4585> my friend just bought an eee for $140 used
<chris4585> it works pretty good
<linuxman410> chris4585 mine is 130 or best offer
<chris4585> I'd like one but what am I gonna do with it?
<wrst> cool linuxman410 wish i had some spare money :|
<Unit193> Anyone know Lighthttpd here?
<Unit193> Howdy Xpistos
<Xpistos> morning all
<wrst> morning Xpistos
<Unit193> Already?
<Xpistos> lol
<wrst> ha Unit193
 * wrst looks at the progress of the Raspberry Pi
<Unit193> Didn't know it was that time of night...errr... Morning yet
<wrst> ha ha Unit193
<Xpistos> I didn't realize how much crap has accumlated on this comptuer in a year
<Unit193> I'm sure I have a folder named crap...
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> anyone tried the beta 2?
<Unit193> Of stock Ubuntu? No. Lubtuntu, Yes
<wrst> i may download the stock ubuntu and give it another go
<Unit193> Stick it in VBox with RDP so we can connect ;)
<wrst> ha Unit193 if i had all that running on my server I would actually do such :)
<Xpistos> Hey is there a such thing as a rack that instead of sliding back and forth, servers kind of arch in to save space?
<Xpistos> or am I just wishing?
<Xpistos> so instead of being two feet+ deep it is about a foot+
<Xpistos> I found a sweet server box that isin't much bigger than a netgear VPN router and is very nice on power
<wrst> Xpistos: and by "found" that implies no cost, I like that :)
<Xpistos> lol
<wrst> :D
<Xpistos> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811152108
<Unit193> Awesome
<wrst> wow so Xpistos does buy things :)
<wrst> or the people you may or may not work for do
<Xpistos> well will anyway
<elijah-mbp> Xpistos, i thought about buying an Atom dualcore from supermicro a while back.  just never got around to it.  it'd make a dandy media server, with the right periphs and drives.  just throw a lotta storage at it, and it'd be a happy thing.
<elijah-mbp> Unit193, re Lighty - I only use it in one place (to run a Zabbix server), it seems to be pretty good.  documentation is quite inferior to what you get with apache, but if you have a common use case... you can generally find someone else who's got a recipe for it.
<Xpistos> elijah-mbp: well we are using them now as our gateway/email servers here at work and they are nice. Fast, quite, not a big power drain
<elijah-mbp> Xpistos, cool.
<Xpistos> we are using solid states in it two
<Xpistos> 2.5 inch
<Unit193> elijah-mbp: I'm already using it, I had a problem I had to work out that didn't make sense
<Unit193> elijah-mbp: There is no way I would be running Apache on this one, cherokee maybe
<elijah-mbp> need it to be really lightweight?
<elijah-mbp> i loooove nginx when it's a good fit.
<Unit193> Yes
<Unit193> CPU~Single core Celeron (Mendocino) (-UP-) clocked at 498.429 Mhz Kernel~2.6.38-11-generic i686 Up~18 days Mem~215.6/495.1MB HDD~20.2GB(57.2% used) Procs~148 Client~Irssi 0.8.15 inxi~1.7.7
<Unit193> Running Lubuntu too
<wrst> elijah-mbp: long time no see how you doing?
<Xpistos> Anyone know of a good replace ment for webmin?
<elijah-mbp> wrst, pretty good, just been crazy busy lately.  we launched public cloud product 8 days ago - it has been nuts.
<elijah-mbp> Xpistos, if you find one, i'd love to rip webmin out of all of our customer accounts.
<wrst> cool elijah-mbp
<wrst> Xpistos: afaik webmin is sorta the top dog
<elijah-mbp> the baby will be six months in a few days - he's doing great.
<elijah-mbp> last time i asked, the main complaint about webmin was that it's kinda hard to get the upstream to patch it.  even if you throw money at him (which we have...)
<wrst> Xpistos: i have seen ebox (now Zentyal) have no clue how it is but I think it is (or used to be) in the debian/ubuntu repos
<Xpistos> okay so I am going to install quassel on my ubuntu server. wrst how do I do it -core or -server?
<wrst> quasselcore I think is the package Xpistos
<wrst> or its quassel-core
<wrst> Xpistos: just be sure not to install quassel or the client it puts a bunch of kde libraries on your server
<wrst> ahh and the package is quassel-core the service is quasselcore
<Xpistos> installing now
<Xpistos> I am switching off pidgin cause I am "cleaning" my computer
<Xpistos> I will install the client instead so I don't have a log here anymore
<Xpistos> oh boy
<Xpistos>  * Starting distributed IRC core quasselcore                             [fail]
<Xpistos> invoke-rc.d: initscript quasselcore, action "start" failed.
<Xpistos> dpkg: error processing quassel-core (--configure):
<Xpistos>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Xpistos> Processing triggers for libc-bin ...
<Xpistos> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Xpistos> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Xpistos>  quassel-core
<Xpistos> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<wrst> Xpistos: what ubuntu are you running?
<Xpistos> server 10.4.3
<wrst> just for laughs Xpistos what does: sudo service quasselcore start  give you?
<Xpistos> i just did an apt-get upgrade -y and it says qcore is running
<Xpistos> so let me try the client setup and then we will see
<wrst> ok yeah just need to be sure you get quassel-client not quassel
<wrst> and when you connect to the core with the client you shoudl set the user all up auto magically Xpistos, I think
<wrst> that's an older version in 10.04 so I can't remember for sure
<Xpistos> looking for the client now
<wrst> if you have it installed it shoudl be in Applications -> Internet
<Xpistos> three minutes
<Xpistos> windows client
<wrst> ahh yes I use it here at work all the time Xpistos
<Xpistos> I may switch
<Xpistos> MAYBE
<wrst> and since cyberanger has me using bitlbee I have all my IRC and IM's in one window all happily running on my server at home
<wrst> Xpistos: if you want always on and a GUI its a good way to go
<Xpistos> bitlbee?
<wrst> the client isn't as good as xchat or irssi, weechat yet but you get the best of irssi/weechat and screen with a gui
<wrst> bitlbee it is an irc server that connects to your IM accounts
<Xpistos> maybe after I change jobs we will see
<wrst> so right now I have irc, aim, gtalk, various IM's all in one quassel winder
<wrst> and what I like is its all on my server at home
<Xpistos> unzipping
<Xpistos> can i make the windows black?
<wrst> hmm in ubuntu you can do whatever you want i'm not for sure in windows
<wrst> yeah looks like a lot of color options
<Xpistos> is this quassel client installed or no? can I put ths on a flashdrive?
<wrst> you can put it on a flash drive
<wrst> just a lone exe
<Xpistos> lol nice
<Xpistos> so what do I add a network and use my home server now?
<Xpistos> port 4242?
<wrst> yes open up port 4242
<wrst> then from within the client add a core
<wrst> name it what ever
<wrst> give it your home IP
<wrst> and type a user name
<wrst> then you should be taken to the setup page
<Xpistos> a core? I don't see a reference to adding a core
<Xpistos> network yes, but not a core
<wrst> did you download the monolithic or the client?
<Xpistos> monolithic
<wrst> wrong download
<wrst> you need client only
<Xpistos> that is all I could find
<Xpistos> let me double
<wrst> Xpistos: http://quassel-irc.org/pub/quasselclient-0.7.3.zip
<Xpistos> I wsee it now
<Xpistos> oy vey
 * wrst downloads the latest version
<Xpistos> I killed my dropbox, tomboy, thunderbird and this is the last connect asside from my puttys ,but I need my puttys
<wrst> Xpistos: wow the latest client has a lot of junk along with
<Xpistos> oh yeah
<Xpistos> fffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<wrst> did you get it Xpistos?
<Xpistos> 5 secs
<wrst> hurry up :P
<Xpistos> extracting
<cekimogloy> I guess that worked then
<wrst> cekimogloy: yep
<cekimogloy> Oh course I have to configure it
<wrst> pretty easy don't you think?
<cekimogloy> yep
<cekimogloy> but I have to find my creds for xpistos
<cekimogloy> so if I disconnect, will this account still be active on the server?
<wrst> yes and I would head over to #freenode and get a cloak also
<cekimogloy> ?
<wrst> cekimogloy: as long as you just close the client it will stay connected
<wrst> cekimogloy: that hides your IP address
<cekimogloy> oh
<wrst> hover over my username in the nick list then hover over yours
<cekimogloy> I see
<wrst> and cekimogloy you can also have multiple users on your core
<cekimogloy> let me get out of here first and then get my xpistos account working here
<cekimogloy> one second
<cekimogloy> exit
<wrst> all with their own seperate stuff and what not
<wrst> :)
<xpistos_> Well I am half way there
<Xpistos> Better
<wrst> Xpistos: there you go
<Xpistos> Now if I can just fix the look of this
<wrst> F7 will take you there
<wrst> you can customize all the colors
<wrst> Xpistos: enjoy always on irc'ing
<wrst> well as long as your server is always on :)
<Xpistos> now lets see if this is better
<wrst> better than?
<Xpistos> colors
<wrst> oh :)
<Xpistos> how do I save a channel?
<wrst> save a channel?
<wrst> so it is always in your list?
<wrst> quassel auto does that, you can tell it to auto join through the options if you wish
<wrst> and auto identify also
<Xpistos> They are telling me I am not logged in?
<Xpistos> at freenode
<wrst> have you identified?
<Xpistos> not sure I am a bit confused at the moment
<Xpistos> pidgin did all that for me
<wrst> you have to set that up or type: /msg nickserv identify password
<Xpistos> nothing happened
<wrst> there you go Xpistos
<wrst> something happened
<wrst> you are now cloaked
<Xpistos> is that it?
<Xpistos> I just needed to identify with nickserv?
<wrst> yep
<Xpistos> Will quassel not dothat for me?
<wrst> you should always do that
<wrst> yes it will Xpistos but it can't read your mind ;)
<Xpistos> why
<wrst> File -> Networks -> Configure Networks
<wrst> auto identify and use the sasl that identifies you before you come in so your IP is totally hidden, thanks to pace_t_zulu for that tip
<Xpistos> ok
<Xpistos> I am assuming that account is my nick
<wrst> you set it for the network: freenode
<Xpistos> yes
<wrst> it must have worked because it well worked :)
<Xpistos> I am going to log out and double check
<wrst> ok
<Xpistos> So i guess it worked
<wrst> Xpistos: you never logged out
<xpistos> There we go
<wrst> yep it worked
<xpistos> so now, if I want to check the log where is it kept
<wrst> xpistos: just scroll up :)
<xpistos> I mean when I am not in the client
<wrst> it comes in I think at 200 messges at a time
<wrst> that's the only way by default its kept in an sqlite database
<wrst> but when you log back into the core you just scroll up xpistos
<xpistos> but what if I want to look at a conversation we had on august 20th for some reason?
<wrst> I'm using postgresql
<wrst> xpistos: you just scroll back to then, or you can use the search
<xpistos> wait. you mean it is all here?
<wrst> yep it pulls it in 200 lines at a time
<wrst> or something you can set it in the settings
<wrst> this ain't no irssi xpistos no log looking
<Xpistos> am i all alone. did i break quassel?
<Xpistos> ping
<Xpistos> or ping *
<wrst> nope :)
<Xpistos> YEAH!
<wrst> Xpistos: ?:
<wrst> :)
<wrst> you playing around?
<Xpistos> yes
<Xpistos> no, just turned off quessel
<Xpistos> for now
<wrst> what????
<Xpistos> relax, monday i will be all quassel
<Xpistos> old habits
<wrst> ok that's better
<Xpistos> lo
<Xpistos> sorry pop
<wrst> Xpistos: I get a kickback check from them so I want to keep the money rolling int :)
<Xpistos> LOL
<Xpistos> I don't doubt that
<wrst> Xpistos: i mainly push it to irritate cyberanger, i'm cool that way :)
<Unit193> Yep, he knows irssi is better ;)
<wrst> ha
<wrst> well Unit193 as a pure irc client it actually is much better
<Unit193> Mine is a little GUI looking so I'll have issues being an elitist
<wrst> Unit193: you use weechat?
<Unit193> wrst: No, irssi all the way
<wrst> ahh how do you haev it gui looking?
<Unit193> adv_windowlist is what does it, also kind of limits your channels a tad :/ I only have 37 windows now
<wrst> only 37? :)
<Unit193> Yep, I try to keep it low due to that script and diskspace (But fixed the last one a little)
<wrst> I like my little list on the side Unit193 :)
<Unit193> Channel list I take it
<wrst> yes sir
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: ping
<pace_t_zulu> if anyone has a way to get hold of Xpistos ... please help
<Unit193> binarymutant! Long time no see! Welcome back!
<binarymutant> Unit193: glad to be back :D
<Unit193> You don't actually know me. I joined the channel a while back looking for ubotuTN that is long dead and had much to good a welcome to /part
<binarymutant> heh that's awesome :D that irc bot is just a bunch of plugins for rbot
<Unit193> Yep. I had seen kubottu running on it before it was kicked out and thought it was an interesting bot (More so than Supy/Linmnoria) I'm sure the others will be around soon
<binarymutant> worst part of being offline forever: default irssi
<Unit193> Eh, yeah. That's not fun at all! I would assume you don't have a backup too...
<binarymutant> unfortunitly. Maybe I should upload my dot files somewhere just in case :D
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-24
<wrst> binarymutant: !!!!
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: I've got him on facebook
<binarymutant> wrst: hello :D
<wrst> binarymutant: long time no see how are you doing?
<binarymutant> good, just fixing my irc client
<wrst> awesome, you back to stay? :)
<binarymutant> ya :D
<wrst> awesome!
<binarymutant> this channels on autojoin again lol :D
<wrst> great, what client you setting up?
<binarymutant> irssi
<wrst> hardcore, Unit193 will be proud
<Unit193> Autojoin, the thing in your head going "Now what window was next?" ?
<binarymutant> lol
<Unit193> I just set mine up not long ago, used it once and it's wrong now :P
<wrst> binarymutant: anything exciting going on with you?
<binarymutant> alright, irssi and bitlbee setup. I'm rocking again
<wrst> binarymutant: cyberanger just got me into bitlbee, had not idea how handy that is
<wrst> now I have irc and IM all in quassel all on my server and can access it anywhere
 * Unit193 is still stuck on finch
<binarymutant> wrst: it's awesome, although having to get a script for the facebook names is slightly lame (but do-able)
<wrst> binarymutant: haven't tried facebook
<wrst> Unit193: finch is better, but its handier :)
<wrst> and irssi is a much better client than quassel but I like my mouse
<Unit193> Is that what that black thing is?
<wrst> yes ;)
<Unit193> Naa. I use the mouse all the time
<binarymutant> lol
<wrst> but irssi is a far better client as far as clients go
<binarymutant> "is that what that black thing is" lol
<Unit193> As you can tell, cyberanger and I get along real well. wrst too
<wrst> ha ha yeah i have to put up with both of you Unit193 :P
<wrst_weechat> ahh yes I do remember how!
<Unit193> Aye, that you do! Just when you started feeling at ease with him, another comes along
<wrst_weechat> ha ha
<Unit193> weechat isn't my favorite though
<wrst> Unit193: i like it for having a nick list easily viewable
<binarymutant> "/names"
<Unit193> wrst: Yep, that's one of the things I like about it most that irssi is missing (Although, to check if someone is here you just use tab kay or /anames)
<wrst> yeah but it kinda messes up your chat
<binarymutant> took me a sec. to remember
<wrst> when you do that but its good still
<Unit193> Scripts I have loaded, but I don't use them all "usercount gtrans autorejoin away_hilight_notice mangle chanshare adv_windowlist anames hilightwin scriptassist seen topic_diff cap_sasl trackbar autobleh"
<Unit193> autorejoin is for two channels where they have kicked for fun (Or was that just me?)
<binarymutant> anames seems useful, with the color
<Unit193> It is! A fun game for servers that support halfop, try to kick the other person off before they op/halfop up :D
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<wrst> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> wrst how r u
<Unit193> wrst: Dang close to that 30 top bar...
<wrst> good linuxman410, you?
<linuxman410> wrst doing good back on the ubuntu band wagon i bought a netbook to run ubuntu and my laptop runs xubuntu and desktop runs ubuntu
<wrst> cool linuxman410
<wrst> Unit193: have you seen the windows 8 uefi stuff?
<Unit193> wrst: I've seen some of that info, MS claims that it'll leave it up to the OEM and the OEM will leave it up to us :P
<wrst> i don't think it will be a big deal but interesting news
<Unit193> I'm sure I told you I got W8 installed and I do not like
<Unit193> I do like how fast the Kubuntu key repeat is though
<wrst> Unit193: i don't think the new interface is going to be a winner for them, just think how many linuxers complained about gnome 3, and they are supposedly "enlightened" about things
<binarymutant> 25800 chrisplu  20   0  108m  84m 6464 R  100  4.2 223:58.13 php
<binarymutant> mediawiki takes forever
<Unit193> Now I'm going to have to go find myself a guide to iptables :P
<wrst> Unit193: i have a good one, its called cyberanger
<Unit193> wrst: Ahaha! That's a good one alright! I get checked by proxyscan.freenode.net when I connect and I'm going to block that and a few others. I get to make a list of people that connect, I already have you :D
<wrst> ha ha
<Unit193> I think the arch wiki has to be good...
<binarymutant> arch wiki is awesome
<wrst> Unit193: if ubuntu had documentation like arch, it would be mighty hard to beat
<Unit193> Normally it's awesome
<Unit193> wrst: You don't say! Ubuntu has the live support, but arch takes all the wiki support (And tells the users to RTFreakingM)
<binarymutant> ^ arch does things the old linux way
<wrst> binarymutant: yes they do and if you have the patience its hard to beat
<binarymutant> wrst: their wiki is def. hard to beat. Ubuntu's is great too but lacks a lot of the advanced programs
<Unit193> I've only linked to their pages while doing support because it's not all that liked when you do that :P
<Unit193> And it's not updated
<wrst> binarymutant: i don't think ubuntu's is particularly good really
<wrst> its scattered many times out dated
<binarymutant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo  both should have iptables though since it's a core component
<binarymutant> it might be outdated but that sort of stuff hasn't changed in the last 10 years
<wrst> binarymutant: no that hasn't but oh say grub2 documentation is horrible in ubuntu and confusing
<wrst> arch's well its still slightly confusing but much better
 * wrst thinks grub 2 is a little confusing
<binarymutant> <- doesn't know what grub version he's on now
<Unit193> This doesn't seem half bad either http://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/Network/IPTables
<wrst> binarymutant: i have arch win 7 ubuntu 11.10 beta and linux mint on this laptop so I have to get into grub a little bit :)
<binarymutant> wrst: wowza thats a lot
<Unit193> wrst: os-prober is your friend :P
<wrst> then i run a few vm's also
<wrst> Unit193: well yes and no
<Unit193> Sounds close to here
<wrst> ubuntu's tweaked version doesn't work well for me but arch's vanilla does
<wrst> but that's not really ubuntu's fault because they had it working well from the start when it wasn't so great
 * wrst prepares to install 11.10 beta 2
<binarymutant> archwiki rules because it has a dwm page, ubuntuwiki and centos wiki don't have stuff like that :D
<wrst> ha ha and everything on the arch wiki is all cli, while not new user friendly it works regardless of gui
<binarymutant> so true ^
<Unit193> And it's great for me :D
<Unit193> GUI stuff doesn't help as I'm using everything but stock Ubuntu
<wrst> binarymutant: and that's one of my complaints with ubuntu i think their docs are a little different in some show cli some show gui some a mix, and sometimes thats required but I think ubuntu would be better suited to show gui when at all possible
<Unit193> It's really up to the person that's editing/updating it though
<binarymutant> wrst: Agreed, Ubuntu should focus on gui. I think they're trying to
<wrst> yes but when you change gui's that is a little bit of an issue i suppose :)
<Unit193> It's now officially supporting KDE, Gnome/Unity, LXDE. and Xfce
<binarymutant> should stick with vanilla ubuntu, but they keep changing it so that's why there's so much confusion on the docs/wiki
<wrst> yeah but I think the main thing with them is unity
<wrst> exactly binarymutant, multiple personality desktops
<binarymutant> * but if they just stick to gui & stock ubuntu then they force ppl like me to use another distro's wiki ala arch :D
<wrst> well crud i downloaded the 64 bit MAC image!
<wrst> binarymutant: maybe have gui then have cli instructions too?
<binarymutant> idk, those are some hard choices that I'm glad don't fall into my lap lol
<wrst> just wish they had one or the other
<wrst> or both woudl even be better
<wrst> but i used the arch wiki a lot before i ever considered running arch
<binarymutant> speaking of wiki's, my import is done (after hours)
<binarymutant> it's soo slow, anyone know how to speed mediawiki up? memcached or something like that?
<wrst> well about to install the beta 2 on bare metal... wish me luck :)
<Unit193> Good luck and happy breakage ;)
<wrst> :) about to reboot!
<wrst> got my irc setup in case I need help I'm good to go
<wrst_oneric> ok Unit193 i'm all text like you now :)
<Unit193> wrst_oneric: Great! But you don't have my awesome config ;)
<wrst_oneric> ha no Unit193 and I'm using weechat
<wrst_oneric> that deal with the web cam coming on during the install still freaks me out
<Unit193> What?
<binarymutant> wrst: it's usb-core powering it on when it loads
<wrst_oneric> Unit193: its for your little user icon it will snap a pic
<wrst_oneric> or you can use some that come with
<binarymutant> oh nm
<Unit193> Nice...
<Unit193> </sarcasm>
<wrst_oneric> ha ha well this will have to complete while i'm asleep good night all
<jfenn2199> afternoon all
<wrst> howdy jfenn2199!
<jfenn2199> how goes wrst
<wrst> well jfenn2199 things been going ok with you?
<jfenn2199> going great now
<jfenn2199> I just moved into a local co-op house about a month ago gonna be able to start saving instead of just surviving
<jfenn2199> and I'm the official in-house tech-guru and have free range over our network systems
<jfenn2199> good news is all the house computers are already Ubuntu :-)
<wrst> jfenn2199: that didn't take long? :)
<jfenn2199> haha they were already that way when I got here I've been hanging out at this house for over a year now and my geekdom was a part of my application so my next goal is to set up a media server hack a wii to use as the thin client for the tv :-D
<wrst> cool jfenn2199
<jfenn2199> yeah it's a fun place this is actually the house that inspired me to start writing the library software which I am finally almost finished with
<wrst> cool
<jfenn2199> then when I'm finished with that I'm gonna port it over to Accounting software
<jfenn2199> well wrst I'm about to be off to work I'll catch up with ya later and let the rest know I said hello
<xpistos_> Hello all
<wrst> Xpistos: how's quassel working?
<wrst> wb binarymutant
<wrst> wb again binarymutant
<wrst> wb again binarymutant :P
<Unit193> wrst: I think he's trying to hide from you ;)
<wrst> Unit193: i think so
<wrst> he has forgotten how much of a pest I am :)
<Unit193> Yep, must have. Just wait 'til he finds out how much of one I am!
<wrst> ha ha and when we cobine forces!
<Unit193> Oh, there will be no end!
<wrst> yes and why can I not download an album from amazon with out their stupid downlaoder?
<binarymutant> I'm here for the minute. Ty again wrst
<binarymutant> be back tommorow see y'all
<linuxman410> anyone here
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-25
<wrst> hey linuxman410
 * wrst spent half the afternoon trying to get the amazon downloader working and all he had to do was open banshee
<linuxman410> wrst how long is support for 10.04
<wrst> 3 years desktop 5 onthe server afaik
<wrst> linuxman410: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Version_timeline
<Unit193> Raise your hand if you know what this is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3_nAzNwyBo :P
<Xpistos> hey
<Unit193> Hello
<jfenn2199> morning all
<Unit193> Hello jfenn2199, didn't stick around much the first time :P
<jfenn2199> reboot after upgrading
<jfenn2199> packages
<Unit193> Eh, keeps telling me I have to do that, but I'll keep ignoring it
<jfenn2199> haha I don't know when the last time it was done on this system and it had some kernel updates so I figured best to be safe
<Unit193>  13:47:01 up 21 days, 41 min,  9 users,  load average: 0.43, 0.93, 1.29
<Unit193> Not long enough for me :P
<jfenn2199> hehe
<cyberanger> I think most of the cleanup here is done, and I did lose one ATA, a networking switch is acting unusual, so maybe one notebook
<cyberanger> think I've got some of the desktops and a netbook fully dry, but adding a day of drying time for good measure (for those unaware, I had a flood in my apartment thursday night/friday morning)
 * cyberanger senses some british in Unit193
<Unit193> (Sorry, just a tad  PO'd now) Never been there
<cyberanger> Unit193: you've been hanging out in #ubuntu-uk or something then
<cyberanger> netbook saved, woot woot
<Unit193> Nope, not really :P
<Unit193> And that's great!
<cyberanger> yes it is, it's got battery life (vs the laptop which needs a new one) and best wifi card I've got
<Unit193> Well, my laptop's screen doesn't work, so it would be better than that too :P"
<cyberanger> lacks somethings, ram & hard drive are small (2GB ssd and 512 MB ram if I recall) but come on, linux and an extrenal hard drive, what more do I need
<cyberanger> and the (working) screen is only 7 inches (sorry to hear that Unit193 )
<Unit193> I can still use it, it's just no longer portable (Back to computers that are there and portableapps)
<cyberanger> but this does give me hope for the desktops (some of the desktops had issues, one I know had a dying power supply, but I won't replace that if the mobo is shot too)
<cyberanger> the ATA I lost is a shame, doubled as a network switch, I had plans to get a different model, so idk, guess it's ok
<cyberanger> the network switch though, that's where it really hurts, I'm a fan of wires in that reguard, now I'll be wifi only till that's replaced
<cyberanger> at this point, all the things I can replace, value is 80 bucks or so, not a big deal (would I rather use that elsewhere, of course, but it could have been worse)
<cyberanger> and I did lose two old middle school photos (which to me is equal to losing a wedding album for others)
<cyberanger> but what's done is done, looks like most items are salvaged or replacable for the most part
<cyberanger> Unit193: then if it's not the UK, is it ireland or me (somebody taught you "bloody" as a british/irish Adjective)
<cyberanger> Unit193: and that's not a bad idea (however I'd recommend a live disc a little quicker than a usb drive)
<Unit193> cyberanger: PortableApps is using the OS currently on there
<Unit193> And it's something I just picked up at some random point in time :P
<cyberanger> Unit193: yep, winDOS (and it's something I picked up at a less than random time)
<cyberanger> (alot harder to use linux in a boarding school back when I did, not as hard now)
<cyberanger> oh boy, time to go, I'm gonna be late, bbl
<Unit193> Adios
<cyberanger> Gricas Unit193, Adios for now ;-)
<binarymutant> if my foot was a distro it would smell like fuduntu
<binarymutant> :D
<binarymutant> if my armpit was a distro it would smell like frugalware :P
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-17
<jfenn2199> evening all
<xTEMPLARx> =]
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: wb
<xTEMPLARx> thank you mr. wrst
<wrst> good weekend?
<xTEMPLARx> decent enough!  you?
<wrst> doing well xTEMPLARx, rain , rain , rain!
<xTEMPLARx> it was sprinkling on me on the way in this morning as well
 * xTEMPLARx loves rain.
<wrst> i do too xTEMPLARx as long as i don't have to be in it :)
<xTEMPLARx> being in it's not so bad, if you're dressed properly
<xTEMPLARx> but I hear ya
<xTEMPLARx> soaked socks/shoes are the worst part
<wrst> yes but i'm not
<wrst> yes
<wrst> i can't stand that
<wrst> disgusting feeling
<xTEMPLARx> trust me, I know all about that.  I wear chuck taylors 99.9% of the time.
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i'm looking for some hardware, somethign that will run ubuntu, support dual monitors and dirt cheap
<wrst> new used doesn't really matter
 * xTEMPLARx isn't gonna be of much use :(
<xTEMPLARx> I rarely have "spare" hardware.  :(
<wrst> oh well not looking for give away just something cheap
<wrst> i would be willing to purchase :)
<xTEMPLARx> I hear ya
<xTEMPLARx> still
<xTEMPLARx> price isn't the point with me
<xTEMPLARx> lack of availability is
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<xTEMPLARx> If I had somethin' I'd offer it to ya
<wrst> i'm tired of taking my laptop to church is the moral of this story
<xTEMPLARx> haha
<xTEMPLARx> i hear ya
<wrst> i have been looking at some netbooks on ebay
<wrst> or a hardware suggestion could really be what i'm looking for either one :)
<xTEMPLARx> you looking for something to become the permanent screen machine at your church?
<wrst> no just protble we aren't in a permanent location
<xTEMPLARx> if so, I'd go with a dedicated desktop box, rather than mobile
<xTEMPLARx> like rented space?
<wrst> when we get sorted i will build a rack mounted desktop machine
<xTEMPLARx> or, move in, set up, tear down after each service?
<wrst> yes well another church is letting us use an alt. site of there's so its not completely move it all out but the computer is the only thing
<wrst> and i just don't like other people having their paws on my machine really
<xTEMPLARx> and for good reason
<wrst> i woudl probably still be taking this back and forth but it would be a single purpose machine
<wrst> the way i tinker its cramping my style having to have a laptop that always boots and what not
<xTEMPLARx> heaven forbid it boot always
<xTEMPLARx> sometimes you should have to wack it with a hammer
<wrst> i could use either a netbook or a cheap cheap notebook or a little mini pc sort of thing
<wrst> prefer notebook/netbook probably
<xTEMPLARx> a cheap cheap notebook would likely be best, performance-wise
<xTEMPLARx> netbooks seem a bit  underpowered for what you're likely asking of it
<wrst> yeah
<wrst> well running openlp it doesn't take much and probably set it up with arch running xfce or lxde
<wrst> so it would be light as long as it would play 480 videos and do dual monitors
<wrst> but when we get a fulltime place i will probably build two rackmount machines one for projection one for recording and why probably a file server too, i'm going to geek the place up!
<xTEMPLARx> YA BIG NERD
<xTEMPLARx> but yeah that sounds like the thing to do
<xTEMPLARx> and you should do it all with Windows ME!
<wrst> ha no thank you i'm pretty sure all that would run ubuntu lts
<wrst> or debian stable depending
<wrst> i love me some arch but not if i have to support it :)
<xTEMPLARx> I wonder if there's a way to cause a virtualbox WindowsME session to auto-load on login by a specific user, so that they thought they were in windowsME
<xTEMPLARx> that way if someone had no business using the machine, you give them that login
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<xTEMPLARx> then they'll think your machines all suck and push to have you removed from responsibility for them
<xTEMPLARx> so nevermind
<wrst> ha ha ha
<wrst> i think that when i see someone using vista
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<xTEMPLARx> we have a guy here who has a fairly expensive Dell laptop he bought new, and he vehemently defends the Vista installation that's on it
<xTEMPLARx> refuses to upgrade
<xTEMPLARx> says its perfectly fine and nothing wrong with it
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: maybe he has something wrong with him
<wrst> oh here is one xTEMPLARx http://www.ebay.com/itm/Acer-Aspire-One-D255E-10-1-Netbook-Red-250-GB-Intel-Atom-1-GB-NEEDS-LCD-/150898098274?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item23223a4062
<wrst> i thought thats not bad, and thats an interesting wallpaper then i realized taht wasn't wallpaper :)
<xTEMPLARx> haha
<wrst> i guess i could just build something... might should do that
<xTEMPLARx> would probably be the most economical, and likely the most capable
<wrst> yeah i just need to do it i suppose :)
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: building a mahcine is such a hassle, you have to look stuff up
<xTEMPLARx> pffft!
<xTEMPLARx> not as bad as having to look stuff up after buying a pre-built only to find out that its network/video/fill-in-the-blank isn't properly supported or requires some oddball workaround
<xTEMPLARx> build a good machine based on quality parts instead of obscure chinese no-names and work right outa the box
<wrst> yep xTEMPLARx thats what i did on my desktop and also on my laptop
<wrst> my laptop "just works"
<wrst> everything supported in the kernel
<xTEMPLARx> =]
<xTEMPLARx> bought some candy corn to help temper my sweet tooth here at work
<xTEMPLARx> betta rekkinize
<wrst> my wife gave the daughter some of that over the weekend, she was bouncing off the walls
<wrst> must have some serious sugar in it
<wrst> good morning chris4585 ;)
<chris4585> hey wrst, having a good monday?
<wrst> for a monday i suppsoe i am, and you? :)
<binarymutant> anyone know how to get openal to use pulseaudio?   I've edited /etc/openal/alsoft.conf but it didn't work :/
<chris4585> just woke up, and so far so good
<wrst> binarymutant: i ahve not a clue, sorry
<wrst> chris4585: about time you get up ;)
<binarymutant> oh wait it's not openal, google-chrome isn't using pulse :/
<wrst> google crhome seems to do its own thing
<binarymutant> it uses alsa, but pulseaudio-alsa fixed it
<xTEMPLARx> when is 12.10 supposed to be official
<kanliot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<xTEMPLARx> tyvm
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-18
 * xTEMPLARx pokes wrst
<wrst> howdy xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> g'morning sir
<xTEMPLARx> anybody else alive in here?
 * wrst looks around
<wrst> hello alyawn
<wrst> good morning chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst, anything new?
<wrst> not a thing just another good day how about you?
<chris4585> same
<binarymutant> ergh what did I do to my audio
<binarymutant> pulseaudio is weird
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-19
 * Ubik kicks cyberanger upside the head :P
 * cyberanger says ow very loud
<Ubik> hah
<Ubik> you're here :P
<cyberanger> not for much longer, gotta get ready for work again
<Ubik> oh boy
<Ubik> your work should start an official IRC channel
<Ubik> speaking of the place.. I need to bring one of my GMRS radios next time I go to the one here..  seems they use those for some reason (or at least, some employees do)
<cyberanger> something makes me think there'd be a slight learning curve, which reminds me, did the digium do him any good?
<Ubik> A bit, I think
<Ubik> we haven't had a chance to go through much of it yet
<cyberanger> lol, we're MURS, former Green Dot freq, most if not all in the area are on that
<Ubik> yeah I think a lot are
<Ubik> at one time a lot were using GMRS but I think the FCC caught on
<cyberanger> now, maybe employee's are using FRS on they're own accord (I'd be suprised if many were licensed GMRS anyway)
<Ubik> yeah
<cyberanger> fcc caught unlicensed green dot on mutiple occasions (and since wal-mart as a whole had a few dozen licenses too, it was a big hammer dropped)
<cyberanger> back in the day, prior to MURS
<Ubik> ahh
<Ubik> you have to have a license for MURS?
<cyberanger> no, basically a VHF CB class, but prior to MURS, business green dot did
<cyberanger> and I think part of why wal-mart uses MURS alot here, they already owned the radios
<cyberanger> Motorola XTN Series XV2600's
<Ubik> nice
 * Ubik makes a note to stop by your store with a radio.. heh
<cyberanger> CTCSS & DCS tones are used (dunno the settings, don't want to find out) 154.570 MHz is former blue dot, 154.570 MHz is former green dot, that's all the XV2600's can use, North Cleveland has the radio's too, dunno about APD-40
<cyberanger> we're on Green Dot I think
<cyberanger> (they know I know too much, hence why I don't want to know much more)
<Ubik> 154.570 used to be mcdonalds
<Ubik> lol
<Ubik> why would it matter what you know?
<Ubik> not like radio is some type of super top secret thing
<Ubik> if its that big a deal they need to upgrade to P25 w/encryption and call it a day, problem solved
<cyberanger> it's more like ignorance is bliss, working with some of the brightest & dumbest people I've ever met, I can either be responsible, or blamed anyways
<cyberanger> praised or punished
<cyberanger> etc.
<Ubik> crazy!
<cyberanger> and on top of it, If I knew, and they knew I knew, I'd have to carry a radio every work day
<Ubik> lol
<cyberanger> which sounds nice to hams, but if the intercom was a fence, and you come when your called, then a radio is like a really short leash, you can't claim you were in your doghouse listening to tool too loud & didn't hear them
<cyberanger> (or breaking the metaphor here, outside pushing buggies & fetching trash, in the bathrooms cleaning (running water & the lack of a speaker in there means you don't hear a word)
<cyberanger> or in the back where it's hit or miss with machines, fans, and some speakers that just can't override the loud hydrulics
<cyberanger> and usually, your having to juggle what your doing to free a hand to reply before they wonder why your ignoring them
<Ubik> yeah
<cyberanger> so, I'd rather say ACS was activated then hold a radio there
<cyberanger> and I now gotta run to work
<cyberanger> see ya
<Ubik> there ya go
<Ubik> k
<Ubik> holler later
<Ubik> ACS meeting thursday btw
<cyberanger> Ubik: I aim to be there
<Unit193> Welcome to break time.
<cyberanger> thanks
<cyberanger> Unit193: and now it's time to end it, see you again in 4 hours
<Unit193> Have a good one.
<cyberanger> Unit193: thanks, I hope I do
<wrst> xTEMPLARx:
<xTEMPLARx> ?
 * xTEMPLARx wonders if wrst had a stroke in mid-sentence...
<wrst> nah just wanted to see if you were around :)
<wrst> how you doing xTEMPLARx?
<xTEMPLARx> not too awful, I suppose
<xTEMPLARx> a bit stressed atm due to a slipup with a major customer
<xTEMPLARx> but other than that, things are good
<wrst> hope all goes well there
<wrst> most reasonable people are understanding because we all have slip ups :)
<xTEMPLARx> hope so!
<xTEMPLARx> VMWare needs to put out a linux version of the vSphere client
<xTEMPLARx> ridiculous not to have one
<wrst> you got me there xTEMPLARx i do virtualization at the hobbyist level )
<wrst> chris4585: early rising today ;)
<chris4585> yep
<chris4585> surprisingly, when I woke up I thought "no way its eleven...."
<wrst> ha ha
<chris4585> bbiab
<wrst> wb chris4585
<chris4585> thanks, had to reboot to print something and my printer is out of ink and had to go somewhere heh
<wrst> oh no not going somewhere... :)
<wrst> wb xTEMPLARx
<chris4585> lol the truth hurts http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf5-Prx19ZM&feature=player_embedded
<binarymutant> chris4585: ?
<binarymutant> chris4585: "This video is currently unavailable."
<chris4585> binarymutant, odd, I don't get that message
<chris4585> its a pretty hilarious samsung commercial obviously bashing apple and iphone
<binarymutant> weeeeird it plays in google chrome but on luakit
<binarymutant> but they both use webkit ?
<Unit193> Try xxxterm.
<binarymutant> I think it's prolly the user-agent
<binarymutant> chris4585: funny ad but I thought that Samsung wasn't going to be able to sell it
<Unit193> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux i686) AppleWebKit/535.22+ (KHTML, like Gecko) Chromium/17.0.963.56 Chrome/17.0.963.56 Safari/535.22+ 1.10.0+   xxxterm liked it.
<Unit193> As did I.
<chris4585> binarymutant, I dunno, but its awesome
<binarymutant> ok ok wth I used Unit193's useragent and it still says video is unavailable
<Unit193> Proxy?
<chris4585> strange
<binarymutant> OH oops, it's not luakit
<binarymutant> no flash
<chris4585> so I'm using jupiter for controlling my power usage and its kind of nice, I notice at least a 3-4c difference in cpu temps
<binarymutant> screenshots?
<binarymutant> nevermind found one
<binarymutant> chris4585: your minimalizing your cpu speed though
<chris4585> correct, and I have no problem with that
<chris4585> I can switch to maximum power, power on demand or power saving
<chris4585> power on demand is nice, feels like it saves power during idle but when I'm using it, throttles back up and I feel no lag
<chris4585> yesterday my temps were mostly between 30 and 34c
<binarymutant> I'd try it out but I don't have a taskbar
<binarymutant> I think I can minimize cpu in the bios though :/
<chris4585> I can too, but thats a hassle, kind of neat I can turn my cores on or off
<chris4585> really cuts down on the temps when I go from 4core to 2core
<chris4585> bbl
<chris4585> binarymutant, curious what part of TN are you from?
<binarymutant> chris4585: knoxville
<chris4585> oh, I had no idea lol
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-20
<xTEMPLARx> cheer up!
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: whats up?
<xTEMPLARx> work, man... work.
<xTEMPLARx> how's you?
<wrst> same same same
<xTEMPLARx> http://i.imgur.com/58IAQ.jpg
<wrst> ha ha xTEMPLARx
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: my last day of work this week i'm slightly excited
<xTEMPLARx> you takin' tomorrow off?
<xTEMPLARx> i'm doin' that next friday
<wrst> yep me and the daughter are going to get into mischief
<xTEMPLARx> nice!
<xTEMPLARx> somethin' fun I hope
<xTEMPLARx> got plans or just gonna freewheel it?
<wrst> just whatever
<wrst> lots of playing im sure
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-21
 * wrst looks around
<Juzzy> we're looking for a mid lvl linux admin, with some 1-3 yrs of perl exp, if anyone knows anyone looking
<Juzzy> (franklin, tn)
<xTEMPLARx> XD
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: howdy
<xTEMPLARx> greets!
<wrst> all going well xTEMPLARx?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-22
<wrst> this is a might interesting: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/online-shopping-features-arrive-in-ubuntu-12-10
<binarymutant> ^ urgh not my thing ^
<wrst> not my thing either
 * cyberanger loves his custom build, can I buy that on amazon? </scarsam>
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger
<wrst> i mean i get if it helps out ubuntu, but i just choose not to use that
<wrst> and that is fine
<wrst> but...
<cyberanger> wrst: wanna see my desktop?
 * cyberanger really ought to quit that joke
<wrst> go ahead cyberanger let me see your dekstop :P
<cyberanger> wrst: ctrl alt f1, just remember the key to get back to your own
<wrst> yeah i'm fond of ctrl alt f2 i don't like starting with 1 :P
<wrst> hello ChanServ
<wrst> arrr
<wrst> hello chris4585
<chris4585> lol hey wrst
<wrst> i constantly do that... o' tab complete why do you hate me?
<chris4585> I'm asking why my computer hates me right now, my onboard audio doesn't seem to be working properly :/
<wrst> chris4585: ouch that can be a pain. hardware or software?
<chris4585> probably hardware, my front connector works though
<wrst> ahh yeah
<chris4585> so that is slightly annoying :/
<binarymutant> http://i.imgur.com/DxHu5.jpg yeah it's not my cup of tea
<chris4585> binarymutant, I agree
<binarymutant> my browser already does it though
<binarymutant> so I'm not worked up about it
<chris4585> wait, what?
<chris4585> I'm lost now
<chris4585> oh searching?
<chris4585> yeah that is why I find unity's search and other functions totally pointless
<binarymutant> yeah
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-23
<binarymutant> this is my cup of tea http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwHBaSySHmo :D
<chris4585> I haven't really gotten the appeal of minecraft yet
<binarymutant> I have
<binarymutant> and the ingame circuitry makes it even cooler
<average_guy> I would really like an IT career, what certs what any of you reccomend?  I am currently working towards the CCNA.
<cyberanger> average_guy: similar boat, CCNA, CompTIA A+ and Network+
<cyberanger> Security+ & Linux+ are noteworthy too
<cyberanger> some of it kinda depends on your sub category
<cyberanger> your preference, voice, security networking
<cyberanger> I had Linux+ (didn't renew it) and wound up in a heavy windows background for work, I still don't understand that
<cyberanger> I used linux a ton on the backend though, used my own processes with linux when windows lacked an option, wasn't cost effective
<cyberanger> or I just had the choice sometimes even
<cyberanger> sad to say, startup during this recession, didn't suceed fast enough
<cyberanger> one contract short I'd bet
<average_guy> cool cyberanger,  my brother is an administrator at a bank and he recommended CCNA and vsphere but the vsphere cert is $4000
<average_guy> I was told by someone else that Net+ was a waste of time
<cyberanger> CCNA is great if you want networking; however I do throw net+ out there cause it's different focus
<average_guy> I'll check it out thx
<cyberanger> plus sometimes HR doesn't look up all the funny letters and it shows you know something
<average_guy> no doubt lol
<cyberanger> it stands out further than not having it
<cyberanger> I do think alot of the certs are overserved, i guess
<cyberanger> handed out, watered down
<average_guy> well mostly I need ones that are inexpencive to obtain
<cyberanger> and hence why CCNA stands out, it isn't (yet)
<average_guy> I am really good at taking tests
<cyberanger> If your looking at only two then, CompTIA A+ & Cisco's CCNA would be the basics of CompTIA (and hence, a little of everything) and CCNA is an intermeditate cert from cisco
<cyberanger> once you have a job, they're paid for in a month
<cyberanger> reason I say two, knowing your on a budget is deversify
<average_guy> no doubt
<average_guy> thx for the input
<cyberanger> average_guy: no problem, a question I gotta ask myself too
<cyberanger> I've decided to take my non it paychecks and use it to go big or go home
<cyberanger> get everything I can
<cyberanger> not becuase I think it will help, but becuase I want to, and if it helps, even better
<binarymutant> ccna is $$$$
<average_guy> you can get the CCNA for $150 binarymutant
<binarymutant> thats it?
<average_guy> thats what I said
<binarymutant> :O
<average_guy> that is why I am persuing it
<average_guy> of course that is just the test
<average_guy> if you get a voucher
<binarymutant> hm I might do the same if it's only 150. Comptia was 300
<binarymutant> does the ccna have prerequirements? or multiple tests?
<average_guy> not that I am aware of binarymutant
<average_guy> I started with the CCENT prep though
<binarymutant> that's super cool
<cyberanger> average_guy: can you skip CCENT though, cause if you can't....
<average_guy> yea you can but the CCNA covers all of the same material plus more
<binarymutant> the A+ was a waste of time though fyi
<binarymutant> well for me it was ^
<binarymutant> most HR will only deal with 2|4 year degrees. Anyways, gtg bbl
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-09-16
 * wrst sees miley cyrus committed Facebook suicide... people rally should check things with snopes first
<Juzzy> it's not on snopes yet if you're the one starting it ;)
<wrst> HA HA  Juzzy I don't know anyone that creative
<cyberanger> wrst: sure you do
<wrst> well anyone that would waste there time on facebook doing that
<Juzzy> heh true
<Unit193> wrst: OH, speaking of such: http://imgur.com/gallery/7tkIn
<wrst> ha ha Unit193
<netritious> woo hoo it's monday
<netritious> how's everyone
<wrst> hey good netritious, how are you doing?
<wrst> wb netritious, and how are you doing?
<Unit193> wrst: He really doesn't want to answer. ;)
<netritious> ty wrst, am doing fine besides cert issue+forgot password for freenode lol
<wrst> netritious: that means it has been too long
<Unit193> netritious: By cert I'm guessing you don't mean certfp?
<wrst> Unit193: and yes I am used to that attitude towards me by now so I pick it up pretty quickly ;)
<netritious> eh pretty busy atm
<wrst> well what are you doing here killing time? :)
<netritious> i take breaks at break time ;)
<wrst> ha ha that's good
<netritious> Unit193: freenode cert
<Unit193> Yep, that's certfp, I quite like it.
<netritious> certfp? haven't seen that reference before. must be getting old...
<Unit193> http://freenode.net/certfp/
<netritious> oh wow, thx for the link Unit193
<Unit193> Another reason it's nice is if you connect when services are gone, when they come back they "see" your cert and identify you, rather than kicking you to Guest90823
<Unit193> Sure.
<netritious> that is cool
<wrst> Unit193: do I need that?
<Unit193> I set it up, also have SASL and server password, never can have enough, right? ;P
<Unit193> wrst: "Need"?
<netritious> lol
<wrst> I mean I use SASL is it better than that?
 * wrst realizes he is asking dumb questions
<netritious> NOM ALL TEK
<wrst> ha ha :)
<Unit193> wrst: SASL failed on me a couple times, so I setup server pass as a backup.  I see certfp as being better, personally.
<wrst> doesn't sound like its worth the effort for me really
<wrst> but I will no doubt mess with it and toast something
<Unit193> Nice that you don't need to use a grouped nick with it, tested that one.
<netritious> aw, where'd the hacker wrst go? :D
<Unit193> He's still asleep.
<netritious> it /is/ monday
<Unit193> This is slacker wrst.
<wrst> ha ha well I had to rush and buy a router yesterday and flashed dd-wrt on it before I put it in use does that give me any cred?
<netritious> wrst is OG
<Unit193> (I can't complain, I'm the pot calling the kettle black.)
 * wrst has no clue what being OG is...
<netritious> old gansta
<wrst> original gansta or old...
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> oh yeha that's me of course...
<netritious> pull your pants up wrst :)
<wrst> trust me if i need to pull them up its because my fat gut pushed them down :)
<netritious> lol
<netritious> i actually came to brag on ubuntu a bit
<wrst> I had a problem with my wireless just shutting off and solved that, now my modem has started dropping connections since the new router :\
<netritious> it might be a bit premature, but so far so good
<Unit193> netritious: Oh?
<wrst> don't let that stop you :)
<netritious> oh crap...can't win for losing wrst
<Unit193> netritious: Oh, and tried the new Xmir? :P
<netritious> uh no, just server stuff
<wrst> well I'm using another modem outside of my provider its always been a little awkward but connects at the correct speed and the one from the ISP doesn't
<netritious> I do use ubuntu desktop but rarely
<wrst> I have been using a debian VPS lately I'm really liking that
<Unit193> If Xfce/Xubuntu counts as Ubuntu, I use it all the tiem. :)
<wrst> it does Unit193
<netritious> i use good old LTS atm, alternate install with lxc containers for services
<wrst> netritious:  I think LTS on servers just make sense and to me if I'm doing that Debian seems to make pretty good sense to me
<netritious> right now i have a file server, db server, and syslog server on a dual core 2.5GHz/8GB ddr2/160gb sata2 drive
<netritious> debian is a good os
<wrst> I really like using it
<netritious> the packages are tad bit stale though, unless you run testing or unstable, then you get a system that's not ready for production
<wrst> can't the same really be said for a LTS?
<wrst> just seems stability usually means old :)
 * wrst is getting pretty stable :)
<Unit193> netritious: I'd disagree on that point a little, testing is quite stable for me.  (Though, technically it is still half wheezy. >_> )
<wrst> for a production server you don't want to tell people oh well i'm running the testing repo :)
<Unit193> (On a headless, so server.)
<Unit193> wrst: Of course.
<wrst> Unit193: and really if I'm using debian for a desktop I've found testing to still be way old
<Unit193> wrst: I'd agree there.  I use it for a server.
<Unit193> Still have to roll some of my own packages for  it.
<Unit193> wrst: What was netri* using for desktop again?
<wrst> I think you just do that for fun Unit193
<Unit193> Well, partly yes, but somethings are really outdated in repo, and some are missing.
<wrst> testing I would say is pretty stable, but when going to unstable I have found things can get a little weird
<Unit193> I've "backported" a couple things from unstable and testing to my Xubuntu. :P
<wrst> Unit193: you could just run arch and be finished with it
<Unit193> Don't you know how lazy I am?
<Unit193> Also, the compiling on here would take ages.
<wrst> what compiling?
<wrst> I didn't say gentoo :P
<wrst> Unit193: there are some packages in the AUR that do compile and automatically form a package
<netritious> Unit193: I use Windows 98
<wrst> :)
<Unit193> netritious: Aha!  So that's your useragent hitting my server!  You dual-boot Jaunty too?
<netritious> lol
<Unit193> Or two.
<wrst> two?
<Unit193> You looked out of order.
<wrst> I suppose :P ?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-09-17
<twayneprice> wrst: you ready to build one? :)  http://hackaday.com/2013/09/16/giant-video-walls-powered-by-a-raspberry-pi/
<average_guy>  http://hackaday.com/2013/09/16/giant-video-walls-powered-by-a-raspberry-pi/
<average_guy> oops, nice tho
<cyberanger> this is the one I'm looking at http://hackaday.com/2013/09/16/modified-e-zpass-detects-reads-far-from-toll-booths/
<twayneprice> cyberanger: I like note 4:  DO NOT DO THIS.  IT'S NOT YOUR PROPERTY  :)
<cyberanger> twayneprice: yeah, but since I'm more intrested in when mine sends and not recieves, not an issue
<cyberanger> as I just have to find and scan the freq, and he's taken the work out of that
<cyberanger> I have a NY ezpass for the interstate, use it from the NY-PA line to Buffalo and beyond, curious if PA has readers (we have tolls in PA too, but far from here
<twayneprice> cyberanger: interesting
<cyberanger> when I'm back in tennessee too for that matter, just sorta wondering, we have antennas for a similar truckers system
<cyberanger> 900mhz scanner
<cyberanger> 100 microseconds apart from the carrier signal, it will transmit on the same freq, listen for my serial and beep
<wrst> twayneprice: sure if I could get the wife on board and would save the need to paint one wall
<twayneprice> cyberanger: int is interesting how much those are read away from toll booths.
<cyberanger> hence why mine stays shielded
<cyberanger> except at two toll plazas
<twayneprice> rfid in the tires is pretty sneaky.
<twayneprice> wrst: 4 70" tv's  :)
<cyberanger> or smart dust all over the outside, like pollen
<cyberanger> (but at that point, somebody really wants your hide)
<twayneprice> I guess I've really got nothing to hide about where I go but it is a little creepy, though.
<wrst> the wife had moved from Netflix to Amazon any thoughts on that?
<twayneprice> wrst: I've got both but I rarely think to go to amazon.  I watch netflix a lot, though.
<Unit193> twayneprice: What device do you use?
<twayneprice> roku
<wrst> twayneprice: she seemed to think the content was close enough to switch
<twayneprice> It probably is.  I go to netflix probably more out of habit than anything.
<Unit193> Netflix seemed quite lacking. :/
<wrst> I don't watch enough of anything for it to matter to me really
<twayneprice> I usually watch it right before bed.  Mostly documentaries.  I'm making my way through Ken Burn's Baseball right now.  :)
<wrst> I could handle that
<wrst> but to much real baseball on right now for me to watch anything else
<twayneprice> It is pretty interesting.
 * wrst is amazed two days of netritious
<wrst> wb Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> tyty wrst
<wrst> and wb again :)
<Omnifrog> gah, I gotta pull 2 hours of music out of my ass before 5
<wrst> good luck Omnifrog :)
<twayneprice> DJOmnifrog: Try beans.  They are the musical fruit.  :)
<wrst> ha ha twayneprice
<wrst> Omnifrog: was the music "pull" successful?
<Omnifrog> lol
<Omnifrog> it was
<Omnifrog> it usually is
<Omnifrog> I like to stress out about things as a general matter of course though
<wrst> I understand that
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-09-18
<netritious> wrst: IKR? Was so swamped yesterday. Didn't get home till 9pm.
<wrst> ha ha that's busy :\
<wrst> but good to be busy when you are in bidness ;)
<netritious> heh yeah, although bidness could be better.
<wrst> way things are right now its good to still be in bidness I suppose
<netritious> true, although I am constantly looking out for the "right job"...the full time variety. Unfortunately with no certs, no degree, and a wide skill set, hard to land one. :/
<wrst> experience to me speaks louder than all the other junk
<wrst> not just in tech but life in general
<netritious> While I agree with you, the powers that be don't seem to think so.
<wrst> nope
<wrst> exactly and thus is a lot of problem in society
<netritious> I've had some decent offers, but I don't want to live in Cali.
<wrst> not to mention witht he government
<wrst> ugh
<netritious> Yeah, I like trees, and lots of them. Palms don't count IMHO lol
<netritious> although I've always wanted to visit the redwood forests in Cali....those are some amazing trees.
<netritious> it's said some are 1,000's of years old.
<tenc> What is the difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu? Are the differences isolated to desktop and prepackaged software? Are there core differences beyond that?
<wrst> tenc: they are both built on the ubuntu base, in order to be an official flavor that is a requirement so yes the desktop is the only difference all the packages that are available in one is available in the other, just different defaults selected
<wrst> tenc: I was going to check my statement with Unit193 as he is expert on such things but he has left
<tenc> Nice, thanks wrst. I thought so (someone in #Xubuntu confirmed that too).
<wrst> and netritious I would like to see the redwoods also
<wrst> ahh good tenc, and if you have any xubuntu specific stuff Unit193 is the man on that he knows it inside and out
<wrst> wb tenc
<tenc> thx
<wrst> tenc: do you run xubuntu
<tenc> I've been playing with it on my laptop but I stick with unity on my desktop.
<wrst> I know many that run it are pretty happy with it, and xubuntu does a good job of making it look nice
<tenc> For sure, although for someone relatively new to Linux like me it doesn't reveal it's workflow right away. Maybe with time I'll come to like it more.
<tenc> The customization is extensive.
<tenc> How about you wrst?
<wrst> I use KDE on Arch linux
<wrst> on the desktop and run arch on a couple of raspberry pi's and debian on any server I mess with
<wrst> I tinker a lot :)
<tenc> Tinkering is great and by extension systems that avail themselves to it.
<wrst> yes and of course for me book if it really needs to work debian is the way to go
<wrst> but if you are just coming from windows? ubuntu opens up a lot of options and unity too, not to mention all the desktop options
<tenc> Yeah, Windows from way back. Ubuntu was the easiest way in.
<wrst> certainly
<wrst> I started out with Mandriva way back in the day before ubuntu was as polished and easy
<wrst> the thing I found was that pretty much if you want to do it you can do it with linux in some form or another and its a great learning experience to boot
<tenc> ++learning; I've found the same so far. What are you doing with your pis?
<wrst> I have one working as a print server for my parents
<wrst> I have used one for xbmc, its now working as a desktop for the rare occassion I need it
<wrst> I have one that I use just for ssh to my home network they are so cheap and low powered
<wrst> oh the one I use for ssh I also use it for a backup device I have an external hard drive hooked to it
<tenc> That's great. ^^
<wrst> I'm a little anal on backups I have a freenas machine for all our media stuff, pictures home movies misuc etc etc
<wrst> so I back some of it up locally and all of it through crashplan
<wrst> Unit193: about time you get back
<wrst> or not
<wrst> Unit193: about time you get back... hopefully
<Unit193> wrst: Yeah, stupid stuff...
<wrst> well you missed me singing the praises of xubuntu to tenc, you should be proud
<Unit193> Dang. :P
<tenc> ^^
<wrst> don't worry I didn't take it too far
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-09-19
<tenc> What are you guys using for an irc client?
<wrst> tenc: I use quassel, it has  a core that runs on a server and the client (windows, mac, linux, android) can connect to it from anywhere so I'm always on
<wrst> but if you don't want always on the stand alone client probably isn't all that great
<tenc> Haha, another pi server?
<tenc> :D
<wrst> no actually use my VPS for that
<wrst> wb tenc
<tenc> What host? (thanks ^^)
<wrst> I have been using digital ocean
<wrst> price is super cheap 5 bucks a month for what I do I couldn't run the system for 5 bucks at my house
<wrst> not nearly as robust as linode but for my needs its perfect
<tenc> That's nice, I'll need to look in to that.
<wrst> it works well for me a lot of people use screen and irssi and then ssh in
<wrst> or screen and weechat
<cyberanger> or in wrst's case, quassel core
<wrst> tenc: how is it going?
<tenc> ah i got sidetracked; i'm using xchat right now which is fine but the integration with message-indicators is buggy (for me) although #ubuntu says it works fine so it's probably an overlooked config somewhere on my end.
<wrst> I'm not for sure on the indicator stuff what might work best really, Unit193?
<wrst> xchat I think is a nice client
<tenc> I've had good luck with it so far, simple and clean. Unlike, for example, Konversation. Holy cow that thing is huge--it must do a lot more than I'm thinking for the package to be 200+MB installed.
<wrst> you probably had to pull in all the QT dependencies
<tenc> Ah, I bet you're right.
<wrst> some people don't like having that but I run QT and GTK apps
<tenc> It is a beautiful day in TN.
<wrst> ye sit is
<wrst> or yes it is I'm loving it
<Unit193> wrst: Stupid Ubuntu basically tried to get everyone to use indicators, then switched them to gtk3, which Xfce4-panel and lxpanel aren't, so the further away from precise you get, the more broken they get unless you cheat and hold packages from precise.  This release may well have a xfce4-panel feature that permits gtk3 indicators in the gtk2 panel (some wrapper), but don't quote me on that and it's a chance the path taken will be to try ...
<Unit193> ... and get the gtk2 ones working a little.
<Unit193> At least, that's how I see it. ;P
<Unit193> But, this is more saucy information than raring, but if you have a saucy vm and want to try it, http://dpaste.com/1381815/
<cyberanger> oh bugger
<cyberanger> they're at it again
<cyberanger> wish I knew why they do what they do sometimes
<wrst> Unit193: that's why many in the "community at large" don't care for Ubuntu
<wrst> one of the reasons
<twayneprice> wrst: need a new phone?  http://gigaom.com/2013/09/19/moto-x-is-coming-to-republic-wireless-for-299-with-5-monthly-plan/
<wrst> I love my phone... my feelings aren't the same for my service provider :)
<wrst> twayneprice: I'm curious how well sprint works around here I have been looking at ting also
<twayneprice> wrst: I'd guess that sprint isn't that great but maybe get a verizon mifi?  :)
<wrst> data really isn't huge for me
<wrst> I like it but I can live without it
<twayneprice> I agree.  but you can use the mifi as a wifi for the moto.  :)
<wrst> ha ha that might get a little complex for driving down the road :)
<cyberanger> considering republic myself
<cyberanger> sprint coverage isn't bad, but it seems everyone's got issues near work
<cyberanger> which isn't shown on their maps
<cyberanger> (guessing part of it is the building, but part of it must be more than that, some sort of RF noise)
<twayneprice> wrst: as long as you have the mifi connected the moto should just work.
<twayneprice> cyberanger: I think t $10/month plan would be fine with me.
<cyberanger> where verizon has coverage
<wrst> I really just want nothing to do with verizon
<cyberanger> same here
<cyberanger> and atm I've got that
<cyberanger> twayneprice: thing is, it'd be 200 bucks for a new phone and if I don't have coverage, it's not worth that
<wrst> I really like the ting plan of pay what you use, granted I would probably be in that 50 dollar range that most of the prepaids are anyway but I could decrease the bill if I needed to just by use
<twayneprice> cyberanger: Most everything I do is around wifi.  Verizon is king around here so I could use verizon to connect the moto to.  MUCH cheaper than a standard verizon plan.
<twayneprice> wrst: I'm not a fan of verizon either.  Except their coverage.  :)
<wrst> coverage is great, billing not so much :)
<cyberanger> twayneprice: and that's just it, I don't have wifi at exactly the places I have no coverage
<twayneprice> cyberanger: does any carrier have coverage everywhere you go?
<cyberanger> iridium
<twayneprice> cyberanger: :)  is there an iridium mifi?  :)
<cyberanger> the point is the few key places I know I repeat weekly, work and college
<cyberanger> (and some others too, but the jist is I have three places I spend a ton of time at, 1/3rd means a landline is worth more)
<cyberanger> I think iridium has a device like a mifi, but wifi over a satphone, ugh dear
<twayneprice> cyberanger: That would be tough.  I have a company supplied att phone but the coverage stinks.
<twayneprice> Verizon is everywhere I go.
<cyberanger> the college is just the wrong terrain and old buildings
<cyberanger> moreso old buildings, outside is a huge improvement
<cyberanger> work is just kinda fringe
<twayneprice> cyberanger: I hear ya.  When my phone rings I have to run outside to answer it.  :)
<cyberanger> the phone I keep my fido sim gets better coverage than my t-mobile phone and sim
<cyberanger> that bit makes me laugh
<cyberanger> oh that stinks, call forwarding?
<cyberanger> that's what I did to bridge the gab at college
<twayneprice> I usually just make do.  I don't really get a lot of phone calls.
<cyberanger> I can't say I do either, but that's part of it, why pay for a phone you don't need, can't use where you'd need it or pay for something that only works where you already have mutiple voip lines
<twayneprice> Yea.  Not having a single carrier that covers your area(s) would stink.
<cyberanger> that's the case for work, college has coverage, buildings just block it
<cyberanger> I've got a wifi phone for college and home, and can vpn with it into my pbx
<cyberanger> work is really the worst
<cyberanger> no wifi and no signal in the parking lot
<cyberanger> that's nice thing about east tn and west nc, pleanty of cb still
<cyberanger> here it's a hail mary
<twayneprice> what wifi phone do you have?
<cyberanger> Linksys WIP300 I thinklk
<cyberanger> Linksys WIP300 I think
<cyberanger> yeah, that looks right
<twayneprice> Ouch! is $350 right?
<cyberanger> not back when I got it
<cyberanger> it's sorta like ram, newest is expensive, then the mid range is low, then there is the old stuff that you keep but isn't worth fixing
<cyberanger> becuase everybody charges an arm and a leg for parts
<twayneprice> Yea.  It looks like most wireless voips are over $200, though.
<cyberanger> I paid 100 or 150 (and this was before android was that cheap, same month I spent 500 on the T-Mobile g2
<twayneprice> That isn't bad.  $300 for the unlocked moto x doesn't sound too bad.
<cyberanger> cheaper is a wrt54gl, dd-wrt and a ht-502
<cyberanger> not pocket sized, but it does the job much cheaper
<twayneprice> That's true.
<twayneprice> cyberanger: What I need is a mifi an ht 502 and this phone in my car.  :)  http://www.coldcraft.com/Portals/113031/images/analog%20phone.jpg
<cyberanger> in that case, lose the ht-502
<cyberanger> it's an ATA
<wrst> have fun DJOmnifrog
<cyberanger> don't croak on the mixer
<cyberanger> and break a frog leg
<DJOmnifrog> thanks :D
<wrst> you know cyberanger frog legs are pretty tastey
<cyberanger> so I hear?
<cyberanger> DJOmnifrog: how's the show?
<DJOmnifrog> all is well
<DJOmnifrog> you can live vicariously through the last played playlist http://grangerfx.com/LastPlayed.php
<cyberanger> DJOmnifrog: you take requests?
<cyberanger> DJOmnifrog: Nina Simone's Feeling Good?
<DJOmnifrog> I do! Always
<DJOmnifrog> I has that
<DJOmnifrog> coming up next after the break
<cyberanger> lol, nice
<cyberanger> thanks
<cyberanger> sad part is I didn't have the url to the stream, google showed me quick thankfully
<cyberanger> http://209.9.238.5:8794/
<cyberanger> lol, somebody calling in a request
<cyberanger> ?
 * Unit193 wonders if he should note something about shoutcast rather than icecast. :P
<Unit193> tenc: Welcome back?
<cyberanger> Unit193: eh, I've ran both, favor icecast, but if your playing with licensing, sometimes that forces your hand
<cyberanger> speaking of which, how do you all handle that DJOmnifrog
<cyberanger> hey twayneprice
<cyberanger> hey tenc
<cyberanger> opps
<Unit193> cyberanger: Lucky for me, I don't have to deal with that.
<Unit193> (non-profit, so can use mp3, and trying not to stream music too.)
<cyberanger> same here, but it was a part of the research mess when we were looking into it in the youth program
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-09-20
<Omnifrog> I dunno cyberanger
<Omnifrog> the station admins handle that sort of thing
<twayneprice> hey cyberanger
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: be curious to know
<cyberanger> how's it going twayneprice
<Omnifrog> we use a shoutcast server so I assume the encoder licensing for mp3 is done through that
<cyberanger> yep, and some accounting records for the songs too
<Omnifrog> all i know how to do is get on the streams and play shitty music
<cyberanger> who and how the MAFIAA (note the two "A"'s there) gets paid
<cyberanger> and once in awhile good music
<Omnifrog> I bounce around between genres so as not to get bored
<Omnifrog> tomorrow night may be a lot of 80's pop or a bunch of hair metal or more disco
<Omnifrog> I have no idea what I'll do
<Omnifrog> heh
<cyberanger> caught that with the disco vs nelly bit
<Omnifrog> the end of tonights show I was in hiccup mode
<Omnifrog> the DJ that was supposed to show up at 8pm ... didn't
<Omnifrog> so my planned songs, timed to get me out on the hour had to be scrapped
<wrst> food someone show up?
<wrst> did? silly phone
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> whoops
<wrst> cyberanger: I need a telepathic keyboard
<Omnifrog> they did show up
<Omnifrog> Jolson overslept
<cyberanger> I dunno if that's a good thought wrst, I'm already scared of my own thoughts, do I want to read yours too?
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: happens
<Omnifrog> yep
<Omnifrog> no biggie for me
<Omnifrog> I can keep going for ages
<Omnifrog> my longest show to date is 18 hours
<wrst> cyberanger: just want my keyboard to read them not you:)
<twayneprice> Omnifrog: do you use software when you dj?
<Omnifrog> I do
<Omnifrog> well, that sort of goes without saying
<Omnifrog> I use IDJC
<twayneprice> Just curious what you use.  I guess they don't use a couple of turntable anymore.  :)
<twayneprice> idjc looks interesting
<Omnifrog> it is a pain in the ass and I hope everyone that has anything to do with the Linux sound architecture and jackd in particular gets a venereal disease
<Omnifrog> seriously
<Omnifrog> I hate those people
<twayneprice> But how do you really feel?  :)
<Omnifrog> heh
<twayneprice> does it require an internet connection?
<cyberanger> personally I do like pulseaudio under some conditions, but I keep to arch
<cyberanger> yeah, to send it to the streaming server
<wrst> Omnifrog: jack can be trying :)
<cyberanger> err, not arch, alsa
<cyberanger> (installing servers nearly all day, long day)
<Unit193> padevchooser, handy.
<cyberanger> sending the audio to a netbook sitting on the speakers
<cyberanger> makes for a nice home theater setup
<Omnifrog> yes. jack can be a jerk
<Omnifrog> I've been fighting with IDJC and jack for a year and a half
<Omnifrog> I HATE audio in Linus with a passion
<Omnifrog> Linux*
<Unit193> Omnifrog: Use a lowlat kernel too?
<Omnifrog> I don't
<Omnifrog> never really needed to
<Unit193> Alrighty.
<wrst> Unit193: I've never found the low latency kernel to really be any better
<wrst> using ardour and jack with a pretty decent audio interface as long as I have been 64 bit everything has been good
<Unit193> Yeah, you have to really pay attention, or do something that needs to be instant to notice.
<wrst> well I was recording multitrack audio
<wrst> so that's pretty instant and latency has never been an issue for me with the regular kernel
<wrst> I trieal the RT kernel but it caused more trouble than it ever solved
<wrst> twayneprice: I think I'm back to using plex. freenas now has a plugin so that really solves my issues of not having something to run it on
<Omnifrog> I has to have a RTsleepd
<Omnifrog> night geeks and nerds
<Omnifrog> :D
<wrst> night Omnifrog|pond
<Omnifrog|pond> oh, before I go
<Omnifrog|pond> One giant leap for frogkind
<Omnifrog|pond> http://lwn.net/Articles/566996/
<Omnifrog|pond> night
<Omnifrog|pond> ribbit
<tenc> Good morning everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<wrst> mroning tenc, Unit193!
<tenc> ^^
<wrst> eeveryone got friday morning starting off well?
<wrst> i cant type
<tenc> So far so good. New keyboard?
<wrst> nope old fingers :)
<tenc> :)
<wrst> and it appears Unit193 has finally taken a nap
<Unit193> Nooope.
<wrst> sure
<wrst> oh yeah I fogto Unit193 you never slee
<wrst> p
<wrst> ugh
<wrst> my typing :\
<Unit193> Could break a finger and we'd never notice. ;)
<wrst> could probably lose a hand and no one would notice
<twayneprice> wrst: what does the freenas plugin do?
<wrst> its an easy way of using a bsd jail in freenas
<twayneprice> gotcha.
<wrst> I really didn't have the need or a machine to run plex I would use it on occassion but not enough to run a machine all the time so this eliminates that issue for me twayneprice, now I can run it on good hardware that I'm already running
<wrst> and freenas uses a lot of ram and plex uses more processor to transcode so I'm actually using all of the machine now :)
<twayneprice> wrst: :)  I really like plex.
<wrst> i do also just wasnt something we used a lot
<wrst> but bri loves watching videos of herself so this will certainly make that easier with the roku
<twayneprice> I use PlexIt all the time.  It is a bookmarklet that finds the video on the page and adds it to your plex queue.  I don't usually watch videos at work but when I come across one I can just plexit and watch it later on the roku.
<wrst> that is nice i have missed not having youtube on the roku also
<twayneprice> Yup.  That is the easiest watch to watch youtube for me.
<wrst> we have a directv app but it is pretty clunky and with the roku i.can use the mobile apps keyboard to type searches
<twayneprice> Ah.  Good point.  I rarely use the ruku mobile app.
<wrst> i do just for the keyboard. the actual remote for everything else is nice and simple
<twayneprice> Yea, I like their remote. I would like the roku 3 remote, though.
<wrst> the headphone jack is pure genius I think
<wrst> we may get another roku
<wrst> I may make a point to actually
<twayneprice> I agree.  You can give your old one to the grandparents and they can watch the videos on your freenas.  :)
<wrst> they have one already plan is to move the old one to a room for the little one
<twayneprice> She's getting big.  How old is she?
<wrst> two going on about 25
<twayneprice> I hear ya. The granddaughter is is 14 months.  They grow up quickly.
<wrst> yes bri just talks all the time I have a feeling this will only get worse too
<twayneprice> yup
<tenc> We're expecting our first in Feb.
<tenc> Most of the house looks like a construction zone getting the nursery ready.
<wrst> ha ha yep and so much stuff that you will prepare that will be a total waste, but you don't know what parts will be :)
<tenc> So it goes, right? We're thrilled and I like house projects besides... except painting.
<wrst> yes I despise painting with all my heart :)
<twayneprice> Odd.  I hate painting also but my wife likes to paint.
<wrst> I think if I had the time it wouldn't be so bad
<wrst> but trying to do it for a couple hours at night is just torture
<tenc> I could work out in the yard all day or anything with hammer and nails and life is good. I'm not sure what it is about painting that just doesn't do it for me.
<wrst> morning Omnifrog
<wrst> yep tenc i think i may get too much help from my non-painting wife also and that hampers my love for painting
<Omnifrog> morning wrst
<Omnifrog> morning tenc twayneprice
<tenc> Mornin' Omnifrog
<tenc> Geez wrst I think your hand trouble is catching; I just had to retype my pw 3 times.
<wrst> ha ha you can keep it tenc! I don't want it back :)
<twayneprice> morning Omnifrog
<tenc> 'Define' is to dictionary as ____ is to thesaurus. Is there such a word?
<twayneprice> tenc: I don't think there is a word.  Define means "to get the definition of".  I can't think of a word that means "to get the synonym of".
<tenc> There should be such a word.
<twayneprice> "Synonymize"?  :)
<twayneprice> Actually that is the word!  :)
<tenc> Hah! Look at that.
<tenc> Nice.
<tenc> I thought 'alias' might work but this is kind of interesting: alias /verb/ [physics][telecommunications] 1. misidentify (a signal frequency), introducing distortion or error.
<twayneprice> Of course many thesaurus have antonyms too.  Antonymize?  :)
<wrst> oh the grammar of it all, this is like talking to my wife
<tenc> Google should interpret 'synonymize' the same way it interprets 'define'.
<tenc> Antonymize, I love it. <g>
<tenc> Now I need to synonymize currentness.
<twayneprice> wrst: I got an "A" in English and that ain't not bad!  :)
<wrst> no that's not :)
<cyberanger> ain't not bad?
<cyberanger> lol
<wrst> ain't not, you did good, or actually you did well, you used a word you shouldn't use and combined it to be a double negative also
<cyberanger> double negatives are a no no
<cyberanger> twayneprice: serously, an "A" is good work
<wrst> wb tenc
<tenc> thanks wrst
<twayneprice> Sigh.  Finish one meeting and then grab a bite and back to another one. There should be a law against meetings on Friday. :)
<cyberanger> there is, but the same places also ban alcohol, require a Hijab, and aren't a fan of citizens of the zionist regime or the great satan
<wrst> twayneprice: I think banning meetings all together would not be a terrible thing :)
<wrst> good luck spinnin' the tunes DJOmnifrog
<DJOmnifrog> ugh
<DJOmnifrog> I had to get up from a nap
<wrst> oh no
<wrst>  :)
<cyberanger> so it's gonna be DJDrowsyZZzz
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-09-21
<Omnifrog> it was a good show
<Omnifrog> people were actually quite happy with my old school tunes
<wrst> awesome Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> I try not to do that too often
<Omnifrog> playing Afternoon Delight should be a rare thing
<Omnifrog> under any circumstances
 * cyberanger wonders what it takes to get an Omnifrog to jump out of the pond
<wrst> morning Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> hiya wrst
<wrst> rain rain rain Omnifrog!
<Omnifrog> yeah, we got a good bit of it over night
<Omnifrog> maybe 3 inches
<wrst> yeah just a nice slow rain
<wrst> but a lot of it
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-09-16
 * Unit193 waves.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-09-17
<frog_> chicks be all like.... http://cheezburger.com/8318790144
<Juzzy> so true
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-09-21
<Ubik> cyberanger: shoulda paid that server bill...
<Omnifrog> oops
<cyberanger> Ubik: say what?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-09-14
<netritious> Howdy
<Unit193> https://letsencrypt.org/2015/09/14/our-first-cert.html
<aedend> congrats Unit193
<Unit193> hmm?
<aedend> I was under the impression you were part of the team from the link above
<Unit193> Nope, just a news bit I saw so passed along.
<aedend> ah
<aedend> do you get any failed login attempts by  TheCholbs!~TheCholbs@32.209.150.70
<aedend> I keep getting a SaslServ message about this. Is there a way I can block these attempts?
<Unit193> Yep, and sure, /part #freenode. :P
<Unit193> It's a troll, chance of getting your password right are very very slim if you have a decent one.
<Unit193> (Eg, not password, hunter2, or something.)
 * aedend is changing his password from 12345 to something else...
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-09-15
<Unit193> Ahaha. :D
<aedend>  :D yeah, I've got a decent password. I just keep seeing the same hit.
<Unit193> Troll mass-hitting everyone, you aren't being targetted.
<aedend> Unit193, I'm not new to IRC, but I don't understand all of it. Whats the point of someone trolling like this? What is there to gain?
<Unit193> Get all those people he hit to start making noise/chaos in #freenode.
<Unit193> Annoy people, etc.
<aedend> ah, so just a bored misguided individual looking for something to do I guess
<Unit193> Makes a lot of noise, nick spamming, etc, etc.
<aedend> I have to admit, sometimes when I'm bored I like watching the drama unfold in #freenode. It never fails, someone will say "don't respond" but someone always does
<Unit193> Yeeeeeep.  In the evenings, it usually gets worse as there's not a whole lot of staff coverage, and kids are off school.
<aedend> the other night one guy was talking about liberation and freeing ourselves from the bonds of freenode. THAT was interesting
<Unit193> They'll say anything to get attention or stir up people.  As long as it doesn't happen in any of my channels I'm generally OK enough with it. :P
<aedend> do you host your own irc server?
<Unit193> I'm, uhh, slightly amused with sigyn starts klineing people. >_>
<Unit193> I'm referring to channels I OP in.
<aedend> I see. But yeah, those are amusing as well. They seem to be patient at times with some of them, I think they enjoy the it to some extent
<Unit193> More, "if we let it happen here, it won't bleed into other channels as much"
<aedend> #freenode, the ultimate martyr
<Unit193> (But do kind of have a private IRCd too. >_>)  Whack-a-mole can get annoying if 1. You technically have ccess in the channel, but not really.  2. User keeps changing proxies, and bounces back.
<aedend> I don't understand most of that. I'm still trying to learn linux and opensource. IRC is confusing, I've read a lot of material on it
<aedend> but I get overwhelmed by the networking of it all and the different ways people abuse it
<aedend> I will say this. Any questions I've had, the folks in #freenode have been good about pointing me in the right direction
<aedend> for instance, this just took place in freenode. * ChanServ gives channel operator status to eir*
<aedend> eir removes ban on *!*@128.199.252.248*
<aedend> eir removes ban on *!*@109.62.216.26*
<aedend> eir removes channel operator status from eir
<aedend> I don't understand what just happened there.
<Unit193> eir, a bantracker bot, removed two bans.
<aedend> I apologize, I wasn't very good at forming my question
<aedend> I understand the ban part. But how did the bot know to remove the ban?
<Unit193> After the ban was set, eir PM'd the op that set it (or, it also has a default duration after which it'll remove automatically.)
<Unit193> Also, your client formats that interestingly as eir unset the two bans and deopped itself in one move.
<aedend> I see, thank you. I'm using hexchat if that helps
<Unit193> Figured it was likely xchat/hexchat, but knew it was a GUI client. :P
<Unit193> mode/#freenode -bbo *!*@128.199.252.248 *!*@109.62.216.26 eir by eir   is what I saw.
<aedend> I learned this from cyberanger the other night  /ctcp <nick> version  will give info on client used
<Unit193> Yep, I have an alias, /ver $nick  for it.  It's sometimes not generally kosher to do that.
<aedend> why is that not kosher?
<cyberanger> Not everyone likes that, and some spoof the data (considering I was answering your very specific question, figured it would be okay)
 * cyberanger yawns
<aedend> what data is there to "spoof" besides having an ipaddr broadcast everywhere, is that really a big deal
<cyberanger> If I know your IRC client, and version, and know there is an exploit against it...
<aedend> ok, then what? You going to use some exploit in my irc client to take command of my computer??
<cyberanger> but that wouldn't fix the exploit, as for why people don't like it, not sure
<cyberanger> or at least crash it
 * aedend is slowly tip toeing away from his computer...
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> I didn't mean me, more an in general
<Unit193> Yes you did. :P
<cyberanger> and I don't know of any exploits for your client (in part cause I don't know your client really)
<aedend> you seem like a white hat kind of person. Going abroad to help people connect to the internet is a good thing...
<cyberanger> Unit193: Hey, that one time was cause wrst was trying to IRC and drive, I felt obliged to make the roads safe.
<cyberanger> ;-)
<aedend> cyberanger, we were talking about foxyproxy the other night. I had a question about that
<Unit193> aedend: Oh, and didn't see any for hexchat.
<aedend> Unit193, exploits?
<Unit193> Yep.  Saw one for hexchat on Windows, but it was a local exploit.
<aedend> cool, thanks Unit193
<aedend> Unit193, I found this for irssi  http://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-list/vendor_id-1229/Irssi.html
<aedend> old list it seems
<aedend> Good morning everyone! I'm not a morning person so I'm pretending to be enthusiastic. Kind of self reverse psychology
<aedend> but really, Good morning. Hope everyone has a good day
<aedend> tough crowd...
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-09-16
<Unit193> Everyone isn't a morning person. :P
<aedend> ha, or a _day_ person either :p
<Unit193> browser.newtabpage.enhanced;false
<aedend> having problems with firefox Unit193 ?
<Unit193> Nope, just disabled ads on the newtabs page.
<aedend> "The current behavior is that if there is no user pref, it is set to true or false depending on the value of privacy.donottrackheader.enabled, but completely ignoring the global default."
<aedend> I think you don't have to set that manually anymore?
<aedend> Unit193, just curious. Are you able to switch to Classic mode after you set browser.newtabpage.enhanced to false?
<aedend> Unit193, are you still around?
<Unit193> aedend: I am now, and that just disables the ads on the newtabs page, not much else that I've noticed.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-09-17
<Unit193> aedend: You're back!
<Unit193> Also, [21:51:02] < Unit193> aedend: I am now, and that just disables the ads on the newtabs page, not much else that I've noticed.
<Unit193> [21:51:02] aedend (~aeden__d@unaffiliated/aedend) has quit (Quit: Leaving)
<aedend> Unit193, It's been a crazy week... Looking forward to Friday
<aedend> just curious why you don't use an addon for disabling ads?
<Unit193> I do, this is different.  You know the 'speed dial'?  Ever seen suggestions there?  Yeah, I think of those as ads.
<Unit193> I use ublock Origin.
<aedend> Unit193, not sure what you mean by "speed dial"?
<Unit193> http://www9.pcmag.com/media/images/347219-firefox-new-tab-page.jpg?thumb=y
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-09-18
<aedend> browser.newtab.url about:blank  will disable the speed dial
<aedend> everyone doing ok this Friday afternoon?
<Unit193> OK and alive, it'd seem.
<aedend> ok and alive is good! just alive alone is alright
<aedend> Unit193, this channel doesn't see a lot of activity, I'm assuming...
<Unit193> Not a whole lot, but it's not as dead as some others.
<aedend> do me a favor and /ver my nick. Tell me what you get please
<Unit193> CTCP hmmmm reply from aedend:
<Unit193> EG, blank.
<aedend> thats interesting...
<aedend> this is what I see
<aedend>  Received a CTCP VERSION from Unit193
<aedend> <Unit193> CTCP hmmmm reply from aedend:
<aedend> I set my CTCP VERSION reply to this: nctcp %s hmmmm  But apparently only I see it
<aedend> I've been running Ubuntu 14.04 as a guest on a osx host for a while now. Thinking about buying a laptop for a full install. Any suggestions?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-09-19
<aedend> cyberanger,
<aedend> How's everyone doing this Saturday?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-09-20
<Unit193> http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/extreme-case-of-brown-recluse-spiders-drives-owners-from-weldon/article_02e0dcb3-a772-5c47-84ce-ede4e21df346.html I remember seeing some of that, but didn't read the whole thing.  Woww.
<aedend> You all know I have to do it. Good morning everyone. Any one got anything exciting planned for today?
<Unit193> aedend: What'd you do in order to need penance in #ubuntu? :P
<aedend> hahaha, well, I thought 'what goes around comes around'. I wasn't getting any help with an issue I had so I figured I would just help someone
<aedend> Unit193, looks like I'm not doing so well in there. I started typing and got tunnel vision. I knew what I was trying to provide but I ended up confusing the person
<Unit193> Hah, nice.  And yeah, I don't use Oracle Java, nor any PPA from webupd8. :P
<aedend> I had already typed the first part for installing openjdk-7-jdk then the channel got crazy and I went back to finish the command but forgot to remove the first part I typed
<Unit193> :D
<Unit193> Well, at least Drone` didn't snipe you.
<aedend> I just installed homebrew on mac. It's pretty nice. Gives me access to a lot of packages I'm familiar with in *nix
<aedend> *my
<aedend> I love using w3m, mostly in non interactive mode. I can use -dump on a url and and get a nice clean text file of the web page. Stuff like that is missing in osx
<aedend> Unit193, Drone` man I tell you, some of the folks in there are freaking hardcore lol.
<Unit193> tgm4883 is clever.
<aedend> Unit193, do you use Conky?
<Unit193> Yes.
<aedend> for some reason when I take a screenshot I get a blank screen
<aedend> Unit193, https://img.bi/#/ps5ugym!GkqL7ANCTg0glcmbQwvqj2kwcnP85A0pHRLATv2D   finally got a screenshot
<Unit193> Much more shiny than mine, yep.
<aedend> Unit193, it started off with just a few basic things I wanted to keep on eye on. Got bored yesterday and might have went a little overboard lol
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-09-19
<cyberanger> Neither of those two names ring a bell (pun intended) I could have also said windstream (charter and comcast don't do much of the leased line here)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-09-24
<cyberanger> Anyone else enjoying the weather?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-09-25
 * cyberanger drops a PING
 * cyberanger hears a PONG
<wrst> cyberanger: it is 90 in September, so NO
<wrst> :)
 * cyberanger hadn't noticed, Enjoyed a few days of mid 60's
<minasota> Supposed to get down to 52 Monday night
<Juzzy> been balls hot here :(
<cyberanger> minasota: woo hoo
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-09-22
 * cyberanger throws a flashbang into the channel, trying to make some noise....
<Unit193> That'd do it.
<cyberanger> Lol, seems the channel has shrunk again....
#ubuntu-us-tn 2019-09-17
<Ubik> ZachGibbens: beware DigitalOcean
<Ubik> apparently they're going the way of Linode...
#ubuntu-us-tn 2019-09-18
<wrst> Ubik: how so?
 * wrst has been using DO some
<Ubik> wrst: Well, friend of mine has a droplet there, running 2 websites (I set it up for him on his own account since he had GoDaddy and that was a hot garbage mess.) It's worked beautifully for 2 years now.
<Ubik> He pays the bill every month, it all just works(TM). Yesterday, he gets an E-Mail about a support ticket being opened, that says his server is on Spamhaus. Claims it has some kind of botnet controller running on it.
<Ubik> So he goes to login to WordPress and his site won't load. At all. He forwards me the information, and buried in the ticket I find that they say they have disabled his network interface blah blah...
<Ubik> and that he needs to follow Spamhaus' recommended steps (change your passwords, update your software, update your OS, etc.) and then let them know what the cause of the issue was, how they got in, how you fixed it, and how you'll prevent it from happening again.
<Ubik> (before you can get your network access back)
<Ubik> how does one run a system update without Internet access? (all you have is console access via a browser)....
<Ubik> Oh, and they rebooted his box, so whatever was running on port 8080 was gone... nothing malicous found on there. Chances are it wasn't an infection of the site but just some malware process running that they killed when they rebooted it (which also zapped /tmp) so finding out what/how they got in is pretty much impossible.
<Ubik> Long story short, he uses an insanely low TTL, so I just powered the thing off, did a snapshot, deployed a new box from the snapshot, that one had network access, updated everything (software/OS/etc) and then updated his DNS records to the new IP... deleted old server. That ticket is still sitting out there. :P
<Ubik> I get it if they had reached out to him and said hey your box is up to <x> please fix it, he could have had me login and check... but to disconnect it from the Internet, reboot it, and insist that it be updated and a forensic investigation into what happened be done...
<ZachGibbens> Any chance there was an issue? Did you check wtmp or nginx logs?
<ZachGibbens> Clamav on the image?
<ZachGibbens> I mean still not the most ideal way to have handled it but I ask so it doesn't repeat either.
<Ubik> ZachGibbens: No issues found. I suspicion, honestly, that it was a process running in /tmp that got in through one of his WordPress installs. The WP installs themselves were not tampered with. And since they rebooted the instance for whatever reason, they destroyed the evidence.
